# Spectre (Bond 24)



## tari101190 (Dec 4, 2014)

> A cryptic message from Bond?s past sends him on a trail to uncover a sinister organisation. While M battles political forces to keep the secret service alive, Bond peels back the layers of deceit to reveal the terrible truth behind SPECTRE.




[youtube]2khljj3VKAw[/youtube]

New James Bond film.

Sony did a live stream revealing info literally a few mins ago.

Directed by Sam Mendes
Cinematographer Hoyte van Hoytema

Daniel Craig (James Bond)
Rory Kinnear (Tanner)
Ben Whishaw (Q)
Naomie Harris (Moneypenny)
Ralph Fiennes (M)

Andrew Scott (Denby)
David Bautista (Mr. Hicks)
Monica Bellucci (Bond Girl???)
Lea Sedoux (Bond Girl???)
Christoph Waltz (Oberhauser......or secretly Blofeld???)



> Spectre will be shooting at Pinewood and in London, Rome, Mexico City, the Alps and Morocco, so head over there immediately, paparazzi.
> 
> Most of the writing and technical team from Skyfall have returned for Spectre. It?ll be edited by newcomer Lee Smith and Hoyte Van Hoytema will be the DP. This is very, very exciting news.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

Monica Bellucci, L?a Seydoux and Christoph Waltz?

All in 

but why did they have to name it spectre when there's a possible DC Spectre movie coming out?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 4, 2014)

Will probably update with pics later.


----------



## WT (Dec 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Directed by Sam Mendes
> Rory Kinnear ( Tanner )
> Ben Whishaw ( Q )
> Naomie Harris ( Moneypenny)
> ...



The cast is friggin amazing.

Ralph Fiennes is one of my favourite actors.
Andrew Scott, Moriarty from Sherlock?! Excellent actor
David Bautista - really impressed me in Guardians
Monica Bellucci - my childhood fantasy
Christoph Waltz - need I say more?
and naturally Daniel Craig.

Awesome cast.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 4, 2014)

Christoph Waltz 
Andrew Scott 

color me hyped


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2014)

That cast  

All in


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2014)

Also the DB10 

Can't wait for them specs.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 4, 2014)

Andrew 'Look at me i'm crazy for the sake of it' Scott? Meh.

y'all plebs if you like him


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2014)

This sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 4, 2014)

Cast is looking good. Hopefully this one won't be as bad as lamefall.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 4, 2014)

Did'nt Bellucci already be a bond girl or am I remembering wrong?Anyway great cast.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Did'nt Bellucci already be a bond girl or am I remembering wrong?Anyway great cast.



Your remembering it wrong.

Though, I read that Pierce Brosnan wanted her for Paris Carver in _Tomorrow Never Dies._


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 4, 2014)

Dear god. This has potential to be even better than Skyfall. Excellent casting all around.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2014)

Waltz will probably be Blofeld, though currently he's Oberhauser. What people are saying is that the studio is trying to pull a Khan/not Khan thing Star Trek did, which I'm not entirely familiar with.



The World said:


> but why did they have to name it spectre when there's a possible DC Spectre movie coming out?



Because SPECTRE (SPecial Executive for Counter-intelligence, Terrorism, Revenge and Extortion) are an old foe in the Bond history? Wouldn't surprise me if they're older than the DC Spectre thing 

Not sure what this means for Quantum though. Forgotten (most people proly want to forget QoS anyway) or Spectre will take them out?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 4, 2014)

Spectre is a public domain name. It's normally used in similar vein to Phantom both in terms of paranormal or metaphorical. DC does not own the name anymore than Marvel owns the name Thor.

DC can call theirs The Spectre(he's sometimes called that in the comics too) to differentiate it.


----------



## teddy (Dec 4, 2014)

2015 is going to break everyone's wallets


bane style


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2014)

I like the cast and I like that they brought Mendes back

will keep an eye on this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2014)

Bellucci?

will masturbate at theater...and get arrested with no regrets.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2014)

The World said:


> but why did they have to name it spectre when there's a possible DC Spectre movie coming out?



Because in the Bond movie universe Spectre have been around since the first movie.  Dr No was actually a member the organization that basically took the place of Bond villains all the way through Connery era.  The only non SPECTRE villain Connery Bond faced was Goldfinger.

But also since this is the new continuity there is really no where else for Bond to go.  In the new cinematic universe he could not go against the book SMERSH organization as the big issue of the USSR not being around.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2014)

Bringing up Spectre's relevance to Bond canon isn't really answering Warudo's question; the film could be called something else and still feature them.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 4, 2014)

It's an ok title but that cast sounds great.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 5, 2014)

[youtube]dW9-llaIS-g[/youtube]

In the new series this scene will be much different.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2014)

Again 

That fucking cast


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2014)

Naomie Harris 
Monica Belluci 
Lea Seydoux 

This has to be the boat goat assemble of Bond girls 

Surprised it took Monica this long though to show up


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 5, 2014)

So Bautista has a Hollywood career now, apparently. The first movie I noticed him in was Guardians of the Galaxy. Good for him. He did decently in that. He seems out of place in this lineup but I'm stoked to see Christoph Waltz, personally, especially if the rumors are true and he's playing Blofeld.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 5, 2014)

Official synopsis so far:



> A cryptic message from Bond?s past sends him on a trail to uncover a sinister organisation. While M battles political forces to keep the secret service alive, Bond peels back the layers of deceit to reveal the terrible truth behind SPECTRE.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 5, 2014)

From Javier Bardem to Christoph Waltz, you cant have any better

dem bond girls too... im going to build a shrine to Sam Mendes


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Naomie Harris
> Monica Belluci
> Lea Seydoux
> 
> ...


Right? 

I had to make sure I was thinking of the right Bellucci


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2014)

Hahah yeah just looking at her she is the perfect Bond girl.  which is why I was alarmed this is her first bond gig  I was convinced she must have been involved in Brosnan era films or some shit, man that era was so bad lol


----------



## James Bond (Dec 5, 2014)

Damn my WoW addiction for missing out on making this thread


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2014)

You fucked up 007


----------



## Roman (Dec 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Directed by Sam Mendes
> Rory Kinnear ( Tanner )
> Ben Whishaw ( Q )
> Naomie Harris ( Moneypenny)
> ...



Unlike some other shit movie that's being talked about, this is one film I can get into the hype train for. Especially when it has such an awesome cast like this


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)

Vault overlooking Die Another Day--the GOAT Bond film


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2014)

Whats that one about Stunna? Is it the one with the convolutated diamonds plot? I don't recall any of the Brosnan films correctly. 

The best film in that era was actually Everything or Nothing


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

Die Another Day is awful.  Isn't that the one where a North Korean guy has surgery and comes back as a white antagonist?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Bringing up Spectre's relevance to Bond canon isn't really answering Warudo's question; the film could be called something else and still feature them.



But why should the studio care what garbage DC is making?


----------



## WT (Dec 5, 2014)

Monica bellucci is my ultimate fantasy. Fucking hell she's hot. Can't wait.

For me, this film's all about her.

Forget Waltz, Craig, Scott, Fiennes. Its all about Bellucci.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

flattering picture


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)

So Christoph Waltz is apparently playing someone called Oberhauser. Not Blofeld. Unless they're lying like with the whole Star Trek 2 Khan thing.

DP/DoP/Cinematographer is the guy who did Interstellar & Her! Hoyte van Hoytema.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2014)

Why not stick to the Skyfall cinematographer? That film is beautiful


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

What Vault said.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)

Because Hoyte van Hoytema has had 2 big creative hits this year and Roger Deakins maybe busy.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 6, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> So Christoph Waltz is apparently playing someone called Oberhauser. Not Blofeld. Unless they're lying like with the whole Star Trek 2 Khan thing.



_Hannes Oberhauser was an Austrian climbing and skiing instructor who taught Bond while he was on term breaks while attending Fettes College. He formed a very strong paternal relationship with James, to such an extent that he referred to him as his second father. One day he mysteriously disappeared. _




He's a character referenced in _Octopussy-_ the short story, not the movie.

In the story the reason he disappeared was that he was murdered by a traitor named Dexter Smythe, who commits suicide at the end rather than be arrested. In the movie, Smythe is the father of Octopussy and Oberhauser is not mentioned, and its Bond who allows him to commit suicide as a favour to spare him a court martial- something his daughter, Octopussy, is grateful to Bond for.  

Waltz is playing a guy names Franz, not Hannes, but it could be a relative, or it could be the same character and its just one of those pointless name changes movies sometimes do.

_A cryptic message from an unlikely source sets James Bond navigating the layers of a sinister organisation known as SPECTRE. As M continues fighting political pressures that threaten the future of MI6, Bond draws closer to uncovering a hidden truth that threatens to destroy everything he has fought to protect._

)

Either way, given the plot synopsis, the name Oberhauser is likely a reference to him. This doesn't mean he _isn't_ Blofeld, mind, but the name _Spectre_ is an intentional pun- Bond is haunted by the "spectre" of his past in the form of "A cryptic message from an unlikely source", who is almost definitely Oberhauser, and I imagine its part of an elaborate trap to capture or kill him _a la_ _From Russia With Love._ Franz Oberhauser does seem to be the villain, but that doesn't mean he is Blofeld; he _could_ just be one of the SPECTRE agents as Dr No, Rosa Klebb and Emilio Largo were.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)

I may read up on it more then. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

Lea Seydoux 

Absolute perfection.

Now I am interested in this movie


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

Bellucci :33


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

^ 50 years old


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

and still fine asf


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^ 50 years old



yeah a 50 year old



that still looks like this

what a goddess :33


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

^
Photshop is cute.

Sorry to ruin your fantasies but  :



Old as fuck bro


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

50 is old as fuck??


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

For an actress it is. And she looks it too, which is the sad part.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

How dare a 50 year old woman look 50. 

and Craig is only four years her junior lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

She would have been a great Bond girl 15 years ago.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

If Lea is a badass assassin.  We will be set Bond girl wise.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

I wonder which of the Bond Girls will survive this time.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2014)

why not both


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope they do have cool action scenes.

Even a fight with Bond would be great.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

It'd be cool to have another Bond Girl like Wai Lin; kick Bond's ass.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 6, 2014)

She was an expert martial artist? I can't see those new bond girls being that skilled, but being capable of fighting at least would be good.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2014)

This thread full of turrible posts 

Smfh


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Pretty sure Wai Lin was shown to outclass Bond in multiple ways, including combat prowess.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Vault said:


> This thread full of turrible posts
> 
> Smfh


Vault's anti-badass Bond Girls? smh


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh, okay. I feel you.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2014)

god but I wanna shag daniel craig


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2014)

But he is looking old and crusty looking Ban  with each film dudes face is looking like Gordon Ramsays forehead.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How dare a 50 year old woman look 50.
> 
> and Craig is only four years her junior lol



No I mean you'd expect a 50 year old to look 50, hell some 50 year olds you get to see on the street even look older, but a famous chick like Bellucci who gets recognition mostly for her looks ? I  am just dissapointed thats all.

Craig will look old in a few years, but luckily he is a man and simply having a musclular frame will allow him to get lead badass roles for a quite a while.

Thats the thing, women find grey haired old but good looking dudes attractive even if they'r in their 50's. But a women @ that age can hardly get cast for the "hot looking chick every dude on the planted wants to bang" role. Women decline earlier. Sad but true.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

My only complaint is that they should be cranking these Bonds films out quicker.  Already been two years since Skyfall.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 6, 2014)

Bellucci is still hot as fuck, you people are smoking some strong stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2014)

Come on, Rukia. Real talk. Would you kick Bellucci out of bed?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2014)

Of course not.


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^
> Photshop is cute.
> 
> Sorry to ruin your fantasies but  :
> ...



I'm confused.
I don't see a problem in that picture.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 7, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> god but I wanna shag daniel craig


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

Slice knows what's up.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2014)

Shit.  I still haven't seen the last few Bond movies.

Is this a continuation from Skyfall?  Or is it a different Bond on a different arc?

:WOW


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Literally looking--not even reading--_looking_ at the OP would have answered your question.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2014)

Lea's smile is hella cute

This BOAT GOAT triumvirate


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Lea's smile is hella cute
> 
> This BOAT GOAT triumvirate


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Literally looking--not even reading--_looking_ at the OP would have answered your question.



.

Um.  Did you miss the part where I said I hadn't seen the last few Bond movies?  

Reading posts in this thread, people look hyped over this.  Maybe a good time to get caught up.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2014)

Do yourself a favour and skip Quantum of Solace


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> I'm confused.
> I don't see a problem in that picture.



Our numeral system isn't vast enough to count the wrinkles on her face despite the make up. That is a slight problem I'd say


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

So you'd kick her out of bed??


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2014)

I would personally lock it down  

Step aside Vincent, you had your chance and you fucked up


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2014)

that's the right answer to have


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 9, 2014)

So anyway...

Will this be the last Bond film with Mendes?

How long do you think we will see Craig remaining as Bond?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Craig's contract includes five films, right? If so, then he has one more.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So you'd kick her out of bed??



Of course not.

The thing is, I haven't seen bellucci for like 7-8 years on screen, and now I am just shocked seeing how much she aged. She is still a beautiful woman for her age.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2014)

I almost did not recognise Craig in the middle of that picture, he looks puffy there. Belluci is 50 and has two children, she looks great all things considered(yes make up is there I'm sure).


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:


>



Whoever took that shot, must have realy hated Craig lol


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Do yourself a favour and skip Quantum of Solace



Well it does have the best intro to any Bond film, period 

It's a good film, for the most part, but the writing strike didn't help it at all.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2014)

I think Quantum is average.  I have certainly seen worse.


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2014)

I dont know man, i tried to watch it 3 times and each time I didn't even make it half way


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

I finished it once out of two attempts.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think Quantum is average.  I have certainly seen worse.


Rukia is right.

it's not great, but it's not the worst film ever.

If you like Bond, watch it, but realize that it's not that good. But still worth watching if you want to watch Craig's Bond films.

Many of the Bond's have crappy films. It doesn't mean you should disregard them entirely. It's all Bond. Crapy & campy, good or bad.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 10, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think Quantum is average.  I have certainly seen worse.



The movie was completely forgettable, aside from dat Olga Kurylenko. What a beauty. Though she can't act for shits :/


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 10, 2014)

I am glad Ralph Fiennes continues as M after Judi Dench. Also can't wait for Christoph Waltz performance.

Story also seems pretty interesing, I am glad they brought Spectre-organisation to these new James Bond-films from the old ones. I wonder if Waltz will have a white persian cat.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2014)

Holy shit your set is from Moomins right? 

Man that brings back such memories


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2014)

So hyped its scary.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 11, 2014)

Vault said:


> Holy shit your set is from Moomins right?
> 
> Man that brings back such memories



Yeah, that cartoon was the shit when I was a very young kid. (Who am I kidding, it's still the shit. )


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 11, 2014)

For once I'm gonna try find out where they're filming and try see something in person.

I live close to the MI5 (MI6?) building (sooooo many cctv cameras), but Croydon is a bit further out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2014)

*Sony Emails Reveal New Bond Movie SPECTRE Is Way Over Budget*
contain possible spoilers


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2014)

That leak is a gift that keeps on giving  

Sony smfh


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

i mean look at that cast

of course it was gonna be over budget


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Jan 7, 2015)

That doesn't look like Croydon.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]00Khse8Isi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm still really excited.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> For once I'm gonna try find out where they're filming and try see something in person.
> 
> I live close to the MI5 (MI6?) building (sooooo many cctv cameras), but Croydon is a bit further out.



I was visiting London a short while back, and I don't think it's in Croydon, mate. I saw the building while crossing over a bridge in the Vauxhall area. It's actually rather small in person, but I imagine there must be multiple hidden levels underground(or at least in my dreams there are).


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> I was visiting London a short while back, and I don't think it's in Croydon, mate. I saw the building while crossing over a bridge in the Vauxhall area. It's actually rather small in person, but I imagine there must be multiple hidden levels underground(or at least in my dreams there are).


No  I mean if they film outside the headquarters in vauxhall again I can get there quick. Not sure what you mean by it's kinda small. It's a huge building. Not tall but very wide and definitely extends below ground.

I mentioned Croydon because they said they're filming in Croydon for this film. So I want to try find out where.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> No  I mean if they film outside the headquarters in vauxhall again I can get there quick. Not sure what you mean by it's kinda small. It's a huge building. Not tall but very wide and definitely extends below ground.
> 
> I mentioned Croydon because they said they're filming in Croydon for this film. So I want to try find out where.



Oh, I see.

And also, I found the building to be small in it's construction above ground. Then again, with size limitations in London, that's understandable. I suppose we just have a different defintion of what's considered large for a building in North America.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2015)

> *SPECTRE: First Official Look At Dave Bautista As 'Mr Hinx' & Lea Seydoux As 'Dr. Swann'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks like they're changing things up a bit and the characters won't be so stereotypical.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 27, 2015)

The Aston Martin is simply awesome,the movie is worth to watch just for the car 



> *Licence to thrill! Daniel Craig smiles with delight after filming car chase scenes with stuntmen in Aston Martin DB10 on Spectre set*
> 
> James Bond may like his Martinis shaken not stirred but when it comes to cars he likes them fast and furious.
> As filming of Spectre, the latest instalment of the spy thriller in Rome kicked off this week, the city was treated to a spectacular car chase along the banks of the Tiber river.
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Feb 28, 2015)

That car may prove to be sexier than the next Bond girl...who is what, that French chick from Mission Impossible 4 right?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 1, 2015)

I only know her from Blue is the Warmest Colour.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2015)

Dat DB10


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 1, 2015)

Not really into cars but have to admit that this is one fine looking car.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2015)

Ayyy


----------



## James Bond (Mar 1, 2015)

lmao [sp]alienface[/sp]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 10, 2015)

> *SPECTRE Adds MISS BALA Actress Stephanie Sigman As 'Estrella'
> *
> 
> It looks like we have a new Bond Girl in the fine form of Stephanie Sigman (TV's The Bridge), who has joined the cast of Sam Mendes' Spectre as Estrella. No other details were given on her role, but we do have this promo image. Do you think she'll be an ally or enemy of Bond?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 10, 2015)

So the women of SPECTRE so far are:

- Lea Seydoux as Madeline Swann, most likely the Bond Girl

- Monica Bellucci as Lucia Scarria...probably like some femme fatale or power-member of SPECTRE. 

- Stephanie Sigman as Estrella...I say she dies somehow.

There's always the Bond Girl that lives, the Bond Girl that flakes between two sides and dies, and the evil bitch that is generally hotter than the rest.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2015)

When the new _James Bond_ franchise with Daniel Criag started, I was hoping to see Spectre again, but I wondered if they were too campy, or too much a product of their times to work well in this very serious portrayal of Bond.

However, I am very glad that they shall be returning, but I do have some expectations.

First, Spectre cannot be defeated within the space of a single film. In the previous continuity, they were among the greatest of threats that Bond and MI-6 ever faced, lasting for multiple films, so I expect that the same shall happen, here, as well.

Second, if Blofeld is to be its leader, his face absolutely must not be shown. In the original series, Blofeld appeared in multiple films, but his face was not shown for a long time, and when it was finally shown, it was a very dramatic and momentous event; in fact, I shall even say that Blofeld is the "trope maker" and.or "trope codifier" for the "mysterious villain in a chair, whose face is never seen" trope, with a prominent later example being Dr. Claw from _Inspector Gadget,_ who was very clearly inspired by Blofeld.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2015)

We must be getting a trailer soon.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't look at his crotch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Think he's actually showing his age a bit in these posters.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pretty sure he has always looked his age...?


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Don't look at his crotch.



The weapon he used to neutralize Rachel Weisz.


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Don't look at his crotch.



coming soon


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Jena said:


> coming soon


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

This movie will be dope.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 22, 2015)

Had forgotten this is on the way.

*looks at the cast and the crew list*

Hello hype, my old friend. I trust this time you will not fail me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2015)

They sure work fast if they're gonna show us one of those this early.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

They only started filming recently and the film is out this year. Of course they're fast.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope it's more than just a shot of Daniel in a tuxedo and the Bond logo.

Nah, I'll take even that.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

They probably already did most of the action scenes outside London already so the teaser will have all of that and some music.

CGI guys are probably working on it non stop right now till like the day before the teaser comes out.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

How tight is their schedule, exactly? Hopefully the post production doesn't get rushed.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

Post-production doesn't take as long as production.

But the script wasn't finalized when they started filming so their pre-production kinda overlapped with production I guess.

And these days they edit stuff as they film when shooting digitally so it also overlaps with post-production.

They said filming would take 7 months.

Production started in December 2014.

The film is out November 2015.

So they have like 4 months for post-production.

They're already halfway done with filming.

I'm sure it's enough time.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GvQJbF2CXLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2015)

I LOVE IT!

It's better than what I expected. A subtle and story driven trailer.

Feels like a cool & classic espionage thriller.


----------



## Detective (Mar 27, 2015)

I really hope that early script leak wasn't true.

The tone and everything else was perfect in that teaser, but if what they are implying is true, then...


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2015)

The script was still being rewritten as they started filming, so it is probably different by now.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

So a final movie huh.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 28, 2015)

I doubt the writers are up to the task of carrying on the Bond legacy.

.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't read the script. Should I leave now before I get spoiled...? 



Dream said:


> [YOUTUBE]GvQJbF2CXLQ[/YOUTUBE]




Seems like they're tying up all the previous Graig films. Nice. And it looks and sounds excellent.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

Does Craig still have one more film in his contract left?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, he does.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 28, 2015)

Rogue Nation vs. Spectre: Leggo'.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 28, 2015)

They got some great actors to play the villains. Mads Mikkelson, Javier Bardem, and now Christoph Waltz.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice trailer!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6lsAyK4aRNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 15, 2015)

> *Latest SPECTRE Featurette Takes 'James Bond' To Mexico For The Day Of The Dead*
> 
> This new featurette includes Director Sam Mendes, Costume Designer Jany Temime, Costume Supervisors Anna Terrazas and Kenny Crouch, Crowd Hair Supervisor Tracey Smith, Line Producer Stacy Perskie and Make-Up Designer Naomi Donne, and the footage gives viewers a glimpse of the spectacular costumes created for 1500 extras in Mexico City for the opening scene of SPECTRE. _"I wanted the audience to be dropped right into the middle of a very, very specific, very heady, rich environment,_" says Mended. _"It’s the Day of the Dead, everywhere you look there’s colour and detail and life. We’ve built floats and maquettes, the costumes are extraordinary and the craftsmanship is amazing."_ Are you looking forward to James Bond's next big screen adventure?




[YOUTUBE]0lUusnn7puQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

When are they going to introduce the real Moneypenny?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2015)

So I heard the Mexican government gave them like 80 mil usd for them so they wouldnt show the "ugly" parts of Mexico. Meaning, the real stuff.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2015)

Damn, did Money Penny age terribly or is it my imaginings?


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

That skin was shaken, and stirred.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Rukia wit dat shitposting

Harris still fine af


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LTDaET-JweU[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, they remade the OHMSS theme!


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

_"It was me James... the author of all your pain" _

Christoph spittin that fire


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

IT WAS ME JAMES

IT WAS ME ALL ALONG


----------



## Velocity (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, that trailer spoiled something huge. Christoph Waltz isn't playing Blofeld, he's playing Ian Fleming!


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2015)

This film...

I still can't believe it's taking only 10-11 months to make and release it.

Everyone looks great in the trailer.

Finally got to see and hear french girl I can't remember her name sorry.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

ALSO, STUNNA WAS FUCKING RIGHT ALL ALONG, RUKIA


*Spoiler*: __ 








IT'S TRUE, *THAT* MAN DID FAKE HIS DEATH AND WAS ALIVE ALL LONG, TOO


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

This looks fucking fantastic  

If this tops Skyfall in terms of sheer quality then cot damn


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> IT WAS ME JAMES
> 
> IT WAS ME ALL ALONG


[YOUTUBE]cNgxyL5zEAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Seriously though.  I'm calling bullshit if James doesn't retire and start up a quiet life with Madeleine at some point.  (I know he basically already did so with Vesper.  But the offer is too good to refuse.)


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

How many more films does Daniel have left? His face is ageing at an accelerated rate 

But the tailoring in these films has never been this incredible Craig's Bond can dress


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 22, 2015)

Lea Seydoux is so hot


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

let's get it, mates


----------



## Amanda (Jul 22, 2015)

Can't wait! 

This might really be it for Graig... If he goes, I want Damian Lewis.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2015)

That.. trailer... 4 months :'(


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2015)

I think this is Craig's final film yes?

I know it's Mendes' last film.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2015)

IMDB says he is signed on for Bond 25.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh okay. So one more after this, but with different director.

Don't like that situation. Meaning I would rather the next director only does 1 film and leaves after Craig too. Bring in new diirector & new actor at the same time please.

Oh! I actually LOVE if Nolan had a go at single Bond film with Craig. Just the one film.

Nolan wants to do it in his lifetime, maybe he will take this opportunity?


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

A Nolan Bond film? Nope im out


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

yeah,          same


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

-The females will be even more shallow and more so horribly written than the previous bond films which is saying a lot 
-Moneypenny would be recast because she is too urban and thats not the direction they want 
-The action scenes? What action scenes it would be like seeing people dancing during an earthquake. 
-More pseudo-intellectual garbage with some sprinkle of preaching on the side? 

No thank you


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nobody will be recast if they are using Craig and still in the Craig era.

Also, females were fine in Interstellar.

Action sequences will use a guy who knows how to handle action choreography.

Nolan would do a great Bond film.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 22, 2015)

Shit, apparently most action sequences aren't even shot by the director. People watched Winter Soldier and were amazed at how those two Community directors pulled off those action scenes, when they didn't even shoot the action scenes themselves. I'm trying to find the article... This stuff is so under the radar that it's not an easy Google result, but another guy shot all of the action scenes in that movie. Any help?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

a Nolan Bond film would be pretty terrible rofl


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Shit, apparently most action sequences aren't even shot by the director. People watched Winter Soldier and were amazed at how those two Community directors pulled off those action scenes, when they didn't even shoot the action scenes themselves. I'm trying to find the article... This stuff is so under the radar that it's not an easy Google result, but another guy shot all of the action scenes in that movie. Any help?


Action/Stunt  choreographer/co-ordinator does the action.

Director of photography/Cinematographer shoots the film.

Editor edits the film.

Director doesn't do those things.

The director just oversees everything.

This is very basic information.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

there's a lot of directors that are very hands on in all of those things


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

I think Bond is going to get killed.  He's due for an L.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> there's a lot of directors that are very hands on in all of those things


Yet they are not credited in those roles unless they actually did those things without actual choreographers, editors, or cinematographers.

Kevin Smith is credited as an editor on his indie films cos he edits for example. But a lot of directors, especially for studio films, do not edit.

Being hands on doesn't mean anything, Doing the work and the full job gives you the credit. Snyder held the camera sometimes for Man of Steel, probably to show the actually cinematography what to shoot and get a feel for things. But he is  NOT the cinematographer himself.

Understand the difference.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

that sounds like a logical thing to think, Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Rukia wit dat shitposting
> 
> Harris still fine af


Lea Seydoux blew the other girls away in the trailer I just watched.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

good thing multiple girls can be fine at the same time


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Yet they are not credited in those roles unless they actually did those things without actual choreographers, editors, or cinematographers.
> 
> Kevin Smith is credited as an editor on his indie films cos he edits for example. But a lot of directors, especially for studio films, do not edit.
> 
> ...



some of them are

the Coen Bros edit all their films but they made up a fake person to take credit for them

I understand the difference, learn your facts and history


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

I would personally take Harris to wife over the rest 

She can cook me salt fish and ackee


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2015)

New images: Lea looks & sounds great.

Lots of images here: 










Parallax said:


> some of them are
> 
> the Coen Bros edit all their films but they made up a fake person to take credit for them
> 
> I understand the difference, learn your facts and history


Okay it doesn't really sound like you understand, and you've got a weird attitude. Directors are only directors. If they are more than that they take another credit, but directing and being a director means only one thing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

"It was me Vault.  The author of all your pain."

Definitely a line I want to use the next time we play FIFA.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> New images: Lea looks & sounds great.


Major props to the costume design.  That blue dress fit perfectly.


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

Come at me rukia I'm ready  

"It was me Rukia. The author of all your pain."


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll get back to you.  I'm a bit busy at the moment.  I'm pretty much busy till October actually.  Maybe some time then?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

Tari mad as fuck that facts are childish





ur a dum dum, don't quote me or talk to me ever again


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

Look at the pictures guys. 

The fashion in these films is serious  

That great coat Daniel is wearing then that double breasted jacket Fiennes is rocking 

The fashion game too stronk


----------



## James Bond (Jul 22, 2015)

Vault said:


> Look at the pictures guys.
> 
> The fashion in these films is serious
> 
> ...



Don't forget the tactleneck!


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

Double windsors with the dip 

This shit is too much


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

Then them Tom Ford shades thought they looked familiar. Clear acetate would have been too much


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


Btw.  Spotted at the beginning of the trailer.  With James in Mexico City.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

She will most likely get killed off or something in the opening scene in Mexico City?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 22, 2015)

> some of them are
> 
> the Coen Bros edit all their films but they made up a fake person to take credit for them



I don't understand how any of it works, honestly. 

I just know that Nolan is terrible at shooting fight scenes even though he doesn't shoot fight scenes. It all makes sense somehow.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 23, 2015)

This movie is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Bond is kind of a dick, isn't he?  He owed M a serious explanation.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a part of his charm.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

Fiennes M won't take that bullshit  probably will suspend 007 pending further investigation.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2015)

*M:* You're off the case, Bond!
*Bond:* You're off your case, M!
*M:* What does that even mean exactly!?

*Detective:* It means he gets results, you stupid M! 
*Vaulto:* Detective, sit down mate. It's just a bloody fictional film.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LTDaET-JweU[/YOUTUBE]

!!!


----------



## Velocity (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Seriously though.  I'm calling bullshit if James doesn't retire and start up a quiet life with Madeleine at some point.  (I know he basically already did so with Vesper.  But the offer is too good to refuse.)




Bond has only ever truly loved two women so unless Madeleine Swann is revealed to actually be called Tracy di Vicenzo, it ain't happening.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

He married Tracy didn't he


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2015)

If this is kinda remaking OHMSS, then Tracy could show up and turn out being one of the existing Bond girls in the film right? Maybe names are changed?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> New images: Lea looks & sounds great.


I can't get over how good she was.

Women have told me to get away from them plenty of times.  But never with as much ferocity.  She unloaded on James!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah man.  I want M to jump over that desk and stomp a mud hole in Bond's ass.  M deserves better.  He supported Bond when he had few allies.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah 007 needs to learn that shit has changed. For all of the previous M harshness on Bond, she was incredibly lenient. Fiennes needs to put brakes on that notion that he can do as he pleases  

"You have no authority, none." 

So we are now letting agents pick who they want to eliminate at will? This insubordination must end.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2015)

Great trailers.


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm waiting for the day when they make James a super soldier spy serum


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

M is so fucking cool.  I hope he gets in on the action and kicks some ass too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Holy shit.  The end of that trailer.  James has that fucking shot lined up!


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> M is so fucking cool.  I hope he gets in on the action and kicks some ass too.



I know man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Vault.  I want M to snap.  "Taking some overdue holiday?  You friend..."

And then of course he would lay the beating of a lifetime on James.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm glad more people appreciate Fiennes' M.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

I want James to stand up after making that joke and immediately take a chairshot to the face.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

He looks like Val Kilmer from the Saint.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> He looks like Val Kilmer from the Saint.



Yo, the decline for Kilmer was real.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2015)

wat


----------



## Vault (Aug 15, 2015)

What  what in the actual fuck. It starts moments after Skyfall but is a reboot


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, their explanation wasn't so good...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't think that is what he meant by "Bond has been rebooted at the end of the movie."

He's saying Bond will complete his transition here and share more characteristics with the Bonds we've had in the past. What's getting rebooted or (a better word would be tweaked) is his personality.


----------



## Vault (Aug 15, 2015)

Who the hell are you and what have you done with Gesy?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

It's all kind of confusing.  The reboot basically started at the end of Skyfall.  With new actors taking on iconic roles.  And this is going to be an origin story since Waltz has a connection to Bond.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> Who the hell are you and what have you done with Gesy?



Gesy got rebooted too, mate








.... but this can only be a positive thing, for Gesy, no?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> Who the hell are you and what have you done with Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2015)

Dat backhanded compliment.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 15, 2015)

We have been watching one slow rebooting process ever since Casino Royale. It's proceeding step by step.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

The reboot is going to be over in a hurry.

Bond is going to settle down and have kids with Madeleine Swann.


----------



## Vault (Aug 15, 2015)

Not before his overdue chairshot from M


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Black Superman (Sep 1, 2015)

> Author Anthony Horowitz has waded in on the casting of James Bond after Daniel Craig exits the franchise, saying he does not think bookies' favourite Idris Elba is right for the part, though he insists “it’s not a colour issue”.
> 
> "For me, Idris Elba is a bit too rough to play the part. It's not a colour issue. I think he is probably a bit too "street" for Bond. Is it a question of being suave? Yeah,” he told The Daily Mail.
> 
> ...



http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/films/news/idris-elba-is-too-street-to-play-007-says-james-bond-author-10480532.html


It amazes me how antsy the very possibility of Idris as Bond has them, given that-

1: All of this response to it really started because ONE EXECUTIVE mentioned they would have loved to see him as Bond in the Sony e-mail leaks. It's not even close to official.

2: Craig has at least one more movie after SPECTRE, and by that time Idris would be considered too old for the role anyway.

3: Idris himself has stated he's tired of it being brought up.

The fear of Black actors in leading and prominent, non-stereotypical roles is very real folks.

Oh, and somehow Idris is "too rough", even though Daniel Craig playing a "rougher, edgier" Bond who just started out as 007 is the entire point of his incarnation, and his said portrayal of a "rougher" Bond is being praised by critics and audiences alike and is credited for revitalizing the franchise in the first place.

Hmmm.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2015)

he thinks Skyfall is the worst Bond movie--who cares what he thinks


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2015)

Craig was hated as Bond too initially so not the best choice, the author already said he's not a fan of Craig's bond films outside maybe one which is his Year One, Roger Moore was'nt well received either but some grew to like him. As for Idris, he could add his own potrayal that is unique but plays homage to previous ones, depending on the script and such. That being said Connery was considered pretty street himself but grew into the role as a charismatic sexual deadpan killer. Author is also wrong because Timothy Dalton and as mentioned Craig played the more rough bond. Dalton being fair is mixed in how he's received, Craig has grown on some as the hate is dying down.

I don't mind Idris getting the part but I'd be lying if I said I did'nt prefer Brosnan Bond or something closer to it. Idris could maybe add a dignified feel to Bond. He's a good actor, would'nt mind him getting a try.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't see the big difference in the suaveness of Idris Elba and Daniel Graig, tbh. They're both rough with charm and subtleness.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2015)

But it's true, Idris has too much gravitas it's just how he comes off. I guess he should have went with that not "too street" I actually agree 

Bond is suave while Elba has gravitas

Just saying breh

But nonetheless Elba for bond would be a fresh take


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 1, 2015)

Idris is the perfect embodiment of what Bond should be like.


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2015)

Disagree but ok. Idris would be a perfect M


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 1, 2015)

I like Idris so much I don't _want_ him to be Bond...

actors can get locked into roles like that and lose out on opportunities.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Sep 2, 2015)

Tailor game on 100 trillion


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

man that looks weird 

the emote, not the idris pic


----------



## Vault (Sep 2, 2015)

Its the mafianotbad.jpg


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

lol i think it's the way his neck looks like a double chin


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2015)

Idris should be the next bond

just tone down the cocky bravado a bit 

or maybe he should ramp it up ck


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Is that fanmade?


----------



## Amanda (Sep 3, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>




That flower immediately reminded me of something... 

[YOUTUBE]hXeBxtyF-5U[/YOUTUBE]

Oh right. That visual of blood spreading on white. Looks ever so good.

But never mind, my brain is on overdrive, it's the oncoming fever.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2015)

lol I wondered if it was fanmade as well


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2015)

what's the deal with the skellington 

is that in the movie


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2015)

They filmed scenes in Mexico during the holiday of D?a de los Muertos so that could explain the skeleton there.


----------



## Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

That dinner jacket is some swag  

Graigs Bond by far the most stylish James


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Vault said:


> Disagree but ok. Idris would be a perfect M


We don't need a new M though.

We are however going to need a new Bond after M punishes him for the disrespect.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2015)

Idris should be a rival 00 agent to Bond in the next film. They should be competeingn and working together in the next film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2015)

Dat Seydoux


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2015)

I noticed it in the last trailer too.  Who the hell selected that turquoise gown for Lea?  It is fucking perfect and the fit is exquisite.  That ass looks tremendous.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2015)

Spectre has a lot to live up to.  Not going to be easy to be as good as Rogue Nation.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow tickets are on sale already in the UK for October 26th.


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Totally agree dude


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2015)

So I heard that the Spectre Theme song will be hitting the internet on Tuesday. Can't wait. Rumour is that Ellie Goulding will be doing the song, however, so some mixed feelings there, but I do happen to like 2 of her songs.

But I feel that if it ain't broke, don't fix it, so we could technically just do the Skyfall song again but instead just replace the titular name in the song with Spectre.

Let the Spectre
When it crumbles
We will stand tall
Face it all together
Let the Spectre
When it crumbles
We will stand tall
Face it all together
At Spectre
At Spectre


----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2015)

I like ellie goulding but i don't think she's a good fit


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

The Sam Smith rumours were just that it would seem then


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 7, 2015)

I read rumours about Radiohead.


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Radiohead?!?!?!?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3GFipLKmtME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 7, 2015)

Is it wrong that of the Craig Bond films I only liked Casino Royale's intro theme "Know My Name"?Might as well reuse that if we talk about reusing songs.

EDIT Jackman as Bond?not sure how that would be like, not saying I can't see him as a suave womanising good looking killer with sardonic sense of humor.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh she dead 

Sorry Rukia dude


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2015)

Bond better protect his women during this movie.  I'm fucking done with his ass if he allows any more deaths.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2015)

yea if Seydoux bites it then I'm dropping this series tbh


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 7, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I read rumours about Radiohead.



Now that would be awesome


----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2015)

Looks like it's going to be Sam Smith with the title sequence song.

tfw I have no idea who that is.... at least Ellie Goulding is a known commodity


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2015)

He's a young white british r&b soul singer.

These are the most well known songs of his I know.

[YOUTUBE]K0G9T5Bnjlc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pB-5XG-DbAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 10, 2015)

I would have prefered John Newman for the main song but I think Sam Smith will do fine.

I miss Adele's Skyfall song though.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

Bonds suit game impeccable as ever


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2015)

a kingsman would say so 

and fuck skyfall


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]IU2xwrwWaQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Sep 10, 2015)

Bautista looks boss as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2015)

Lea made all of the posters and banners look much better.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Looks like it's going to be Sam Smith with the title sequence song.
> 
> tfw I have no idea who that is.... at least Ellie Goulding is a known commodity


I think Sam Smith was a poor choice.  This is the key question.  Would he have been given the job if he were not English?  The answer is definitely no.  The Brits do this sometimes.  James Bond has worldwide appeal, why not get the best person for the job?  No one Is going to forget that Bond is English!  Stop being so small minded guys.


----------



## Vault (Sep 11, 2015)

Who would you have picked for the theme then Rukia  

With that said, Skyfall theme was p great


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2015)

Girls Generation.

No man I don't really know.  You kind of have to see the movie to come up with the right artist for the intro.


----------



## Vault (Sep 11, 2015)

Sam Smith sounds good, he has a good voice and is a great singer i guess. But Bond theme artists seem to be whats hot at the time lol


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 11, 2015)

samuella?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vuMvhJaWIUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2015)

That was cool.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 21, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]vuMvhJaWIUg[/YOUTUBE]




Nice reference to the killer hat.... 

And in some Bond eras this might almost have happened.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

I love how the hat just plopped to the ground harmlessly.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 21, 2015)

That hairstyle really suits him btw...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YycfB6nGwNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds good, that attitude is always promising.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2015)

Still remember when Stunna and I used to be friends.  Best friends.


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2015)

I still can't get over that Year-1 Stunna act of betrayal.

That bastard


----------



## teddy (Sep 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man, it seems like just yesterday when Stunna used to say stuff like "squat up" or "fudge you" or "bump you" when trying to express himself explicitly.
> 
> My, how quickly they grow up.



I kind of miss that tbh


now he feels just like everyone else


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, you could call him a Mainstream Stunna now

He sold out


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2015)

when did I stop saying those things

except for "fudge you"

I've never said that


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2015)

I have not seen such a flip flop since Para invited the flip flop concept


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Dat chin


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2015)

leave Stunna alone y'all


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Vault said:


> Dat chin



The chin of an uncle tom to forum norms


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Stunna you know I'm sincere doe


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Be a trendsetter instead, stunna


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

that fucking joe namath pic


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

fuck you talkin bout, b?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

Stunna, is this you?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Stunna, is this you?



It is, but he let himself go and that manly jawline has gone from chiseled as fuck, to basically a previously rigid shoreline that has eroded away with time, into a smushy sand beach that has no definition.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

Okay I was just curious. You can stop posting pics now.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh man, the delivery line for the above mentioned post was masterclass.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Okay I was just curious. You can stop posting pics now.



It makes you want to give up on life, doesn't it? Stunna's Manly Man's Jawline was one of the most consistent concept in the history of the world, but it goes to show that even it can become a spectre(  ) of it's former self.

Shortest Jawline Prime ever


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Stunna the fuck did you do to your chin dawg


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

and then he wonders why I stopped posting in the rate thread


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

Stunna is from the deep south.  They love to eat in those states.  And it shows.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

the shitposting is real


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Trump should just utilize Stunna as a Pacman-esque military weapon, and have him eat any Southern border crossers as he paces back and forth along the US/Mexico divide.

Should be infinitely cheaper than his wall idea. And if Stunna becomes a bit too full, he can just use Florida as his natural toilet. All the other shit goes there anyways.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

What happened to the theme for Spectre?  I thought that was going to be released this week?


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Para fuck you watch how I start on you when your shit starts to recede. Stunna's main feature was always that sculptured chin of his and it's gone.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What happened to the theme for Spectre?  I thought that was going to be released this week?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

baldness does not run in my family tree, vault

stay  mad


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

Stunna can get that chin back though.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What happened to the theme for Spectre?  I thought that was going to be released this week?



Personally, I will find it hard to believe that it can even touch Chris Cornell's You Know My Name, which is like the GOATBOAT Bond theme of the modern era.





Vault said:


> Para fuck you watch how I start on you when your shit starts to recede. Stunna's main feature was always that sculptured chin of his and it's gone.



Stunna's jawline went the way of the US Banks during the financial crisis

Became too big, and just imploded in on itself





Parallax said:


> baldness does not run in my family tree, vault
> 
> stay  mad



I like how you automatically assumed he was talking about your hairline when he implied something receding, even though Vaulto could have implied a number of things with that comment.

Does this defensive response imply a Lebron-esque situation, Juan?


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna can get that chin back though.



Are you implying that it is just hibernating underground someone deeper below his jawline and triple chin?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

Why was Stunna allowed to name the Creed thread "Wrath of Stunna"?  Isn't that really fucking silly?  Shouldn't someone make a real Creed thread?  Or at least rename it?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

Vault said:


> Para fuck you watch how I start on you *when your shit starts to recede.* Stunna's main feature was always that sculptured chin of his and it's gone.





Detective said:


> I like how you automatically assumed he was talking about your hairline when he implied something receding, even though Vaulto could have implied a number of things with that comment.
> 
> Does this defensive response imply a Lebron-esque situation, Juan?



but im not assuming


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

ayo Para

how you gon' sit there and let me take heat for the Creed title


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Recede means gradually diminish or to be reduced. That could apply to a number of things.

Hell, shit starts to recede could be literally what it implies. Maybe you(Para) have a digestion or loose bowel movement issue where there is no limit to how much you shit out, I dunno. 

Some of your posts imply this, some might say. Textual Diarrhea.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

OMG preview of Spectre theme!

Sounds great. Very classic.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

what heat?

I did the title cause it made me laugh


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Will this compete with "you know my name"?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

Tari, I _know_ yo ass saw me post the exact same link


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Leave stunna alone


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> OMG preview of Spectre theme!
> 
> Sounds great. Very classic.



Tari, did you not even read the posts on the previous page? Or did Stunna's jawline collapse momentarily give you amnesia?


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

ted. said:


> Will this compete with "you know my name"?



Dat Like-Minded Thought Process

  



ted. said:


> Leave stunna alone



That jawline was beyond just an example of a man's accomplishments. It was a symbol of peace.

And Stunna robbed us of that.


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dat Like-Minded Thought Process



Skyfall was a step in the right direction, but it still falls short 



> That jawline was beyond just an example of a man's accomplishments. It was a symbol of peace.
> 
> And Stunna robbed us of that.



Whole point of adulthood in the early phases is to make dumb choices and learn from them. let's not ride on him too hard for the inevitable fuck ups


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YnzgdBAKyJo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RUHD0cdQmko[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]7HKoqNJtMTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

ted. said:


> Whole point of adulthood in the early phases is to make dumb choices and learn from them. let's not ride on him too hard for the inevitable fuck ups



I know, but is it wrong to hope beyond hope that Episode III: Return of Dat Jawline is released before Episode IX


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Ironic that the most shitty of craig films has the worst theme too. i should've know when i sat through it in the theater all those years ago


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

I love all of the new Bond themes.


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

You love everything


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Detective said:


> I know, but is it wrong to hope beyond hope that Episode III: Return of Dat Jawline is released before Episode IX



That's why Episode V: The Jawline Strikes Back is in the works, bruv


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

Skyfall theme > Quantum of Solace Theme > Casino Royale theme

But I love them all.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Dat magical moment when I witnessed the Casino Royale opening titles for the first time on the big screen

You could automatically tell the film would be fucking badass as fuck the second the credits finished.

That shit was OP as fuck


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Ikr? immediately hit up youtube after the movie was over and it's been muh playlist ever since.

i want another moment like that from spectre


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kUyrRn-9rEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Skyfall I remember rewatching it while I was on holiday. I had booked reservations at Michelin star restaurant and had to call them I would be coming there late so I could finish it, it's that good. 

Please spectre


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Let's hope spectre will appease where the saints can't


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

B you already know


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

So (fictional) 00 agents are a part of MI6/SIS.

MI6 deal with international threats to Britain, and operate out of the Britain (Vauxhall I guess). MI5 deal with domestic threats to Britain (Southwark?).

Similarly, the FBI deal with domestic threats to the USA. While CIA deal with international threats to the USA. But apparently CIA cannot operate within the USA without supervision from the FBI.

I wonder if MI6 have similar restrictions?

Basically my question is: Is Bond always abroad doing missions? I remember he usually has scenes in London, but he doesn't usually stay in London unless an international criminal is briefly around.

The SIS website says they work with the MI5 too, so maybe it's the same situation between FBI & CIA.

It's interesting stuff. I can't believe these spy organisations exist for real and I pass their headquarters on a weekly basis.

I always cycle pass and look at the security guards in the eye.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Tari asking the questions no one wants to hear, and living dangerously on the edge


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

So the song is released. And it's fucking bland as hell. Weak ass vocals.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 25, 2015)

I recorded the web page.
Saved the video.
Converted to audio.
Cut the audio.
Put mp3 on phone.

EDIT: I don't like it, damn.

Too much self indulgent singing. The music itself is lackluster. Only the intro is powerful.

Disappointing.


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2015)

That instrumental for the Spectre theme song is fucking fire  

Sam Smith wtf  You wait and wait for the amazing build up but nothing its a whimper  Fuck this is so fucking disappointing


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2015)

Should have been Ellie Goulding.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2015)

ayy      lmao


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I recorded the web page.
> Saved the video.
> Converted to audio.
> Cut the audio.
> ...



LOOOOL 

I didnt see this edit  

Its ok Tari  we expected too much from this guy.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2015)

I can't believe they let this shit fly

why didn't somebody stop him...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2015)

Particularly bad since it is coming right after Skyfall.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well I'm sure as I'm watching in the cinema with the visuals it will seem better honestly.

But I like the other 3 more.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YnzgdBAKyJo[/YOUTUBE]


still D.Craig Bonds best intro imo; modern-ish but still very much Bond...plus i like that "You know my name...bitch" 007.

this is a very close second:

[YOUTUBE]4gdhsVKTcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> So (fictional) 00 agents are a part of MI6/SIS.
> 
> MI6 deal with international threats to Britain, and operate out of the Britain (Vauxhall I guess). MI5 deal with domestic threats to Britain (Southwark?).
> 
> ...



For most Bond movies it is near enough always outside of the UK.  Off the top of my head the only one that happens majority within the UK is the last half of Skyfall.  In the other ones, he is normally only within the UK to speak to M, Q and Moneypenny with one or two occasions in huge official meetings.


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Should have been Ellie Goulding.



What could've been


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> [YOUTUBE]YnzgdBAKyJo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> still D.Craig Bonds best intro imo; modern-ish but still very much Bond...plus i like that "You know my name...bitch" 007.
> ...



Yeah Casino Royale intro is the best Craig Bond intro. Love the official video.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tFCWQ8QNfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2015)

Shirley Bassey trending instead of Sam Smith despite him releasing his song :heston


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2015)

Just listened to lana del rey's audition track, 24, and i'm left wondering what made them pick smith's over that


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

ted. said:


> Just listened to lana del rey's audition track, 24, and i'm left wondering what made them pick smith's over that



I know, right?

She fucking slayed with those lyrics too



> There's only 24 hours in a day
> And half as many ways for you to lie to me, my little love
> There's only 24 hours in a day
> And half of those, you lay awake
> ...



Hell, they could have even used Muse's Supremacy, which lost out to Adele for Skyfall.

[YOUTUBE]Ej8rdi-cwdw[/YOUTUBE]

What the fuck were they thinking with this basic as fuck Sam Smith friend?


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

This is still DA REAL MVP, doe

[YOUTUBE]W1-yaZYw-w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QFSAWiTJsjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> I know, right?
> 
> She fucking slayed with those lyrics too
> 
> ...



Quick and easy bucks. smith whining over a slow tune that goes nowhere might not be bond, but it will appeal to teens


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah.  This Lana Del Rey track would have worked well.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 26, 2015)

ted. said:


> Just listened to lana del rey's audition track, 24, and i'm left wondering what made them pick smith's over that





Link?


Speaking of great Bond theme songs:

[YOUTUBE]8C5NLfYdZaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Sep 26, 2015)

The worse song of JB? don't know but I like the video

[youtube]BfvD_brrrTc[/youtube]


----------



## Amanda (Sep 26, 2015)

Saishin said:


> The worse song of JB? don't know but I like the video
> 
> [youtube]BfvD_brrrTc[/youtube]





I considered posting the same video with the same comment.   Yeah,  nice rawness as opposed to the usual glamour. Apparently this was the second most expensive music video ever, somehow.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PFn8KuO0XNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JXSnhvMZs7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]z4UDNzXD3qA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 3, 2015)

hopefully, it's no where near as dry as rouge nation


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

I like that I am seeing a lot of Lea Seydoux is all of the trailers and tv spots.  Hopefully she has a pretty large role in this.  It definitely seems as if she will have more screen time than Monica.


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Link?



[YOUTUBE]disuOmZqxdo[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck you Sam Smith and your shitty Bond Theme


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

That would have been much better.


----------



## teddy (Oct 3, 2015)

At least we know it's safe to go out for a bathroom break when his song plays


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

I guarantee you that ZERO members on this board will be posting the Spectre intro when we are preparing for Bond 25.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2015)

Sam Smith is a great singer but this new Bond theme song sucks ass 

sounds out of place and dem lyrics are bad


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I guarantee you that ZERO members on this board will be posting the Spectre intro when we are preparing for Bond 25.



Damn right. And if they do, they better fucking either play the opening titles on mute, or use one of those Youtube dub sites, and have Lana Del Rey's 24 playing while the visuals go across the screen.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Seriously.  I'm not kidding.  The trailers and TV spots make it apparent.  James is going to drag Madeleine along on his adventures in this movie.  If he lets her die, I'm done with his ass.  I won't recognize him as a hero anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I won't recognize him as a hero anymore.



That's good, because clearly he isn't meant to be a hero.


----------



## Vault (Oct 8, 2015)

Speaking of bond themes. The GOAT unofficial bond theme is Snake eater 

[YOUTUBE]_CbFAZ2ztlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 8, 2015)

Call Into the Night from Portal Ops as well.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2015)

> That's good, because clearly he isn't meant to be a hero.



What about the time he saved that pussy stuck in a tree.

Wait...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mIrvgNQEk6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]65YczZq-Ulk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nU0rNDPqZ3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2015)

Vault said:


> Speaking of bond themes. The GOAT unofficial bond theme is Snake eater
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_CbFAZ2ztlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2015)

Its funny how pound for pound 95% of the Bond themes dont even compare to that song


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2015)

it's true, Snake Eater is the GOAT Bond joint


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2015)

_"I'd die not for honor...but for Youuuuu!"_

Boss...that tragic best Bond girl


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2015)

> In my time there'll be no one else
> Crime, it's the way I fly to you
> I'm still in a dream, Snake Eater


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2015)

oh shit, that _would_ be a hot Bond theme lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]65YczZq-Ulk[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]nU0rNDPqZ3s[/YOUTUBE]


Excellent.

Looks like there will be a lot of Lea Seydoux in this.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 13, 2015)

She was cool in Lobster too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> She was cool in Lobster too.


Tie between her and the spy maid for my favorite character.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 13, 2015)

I recall her exclusively from that lesbian movie she did

my, what a glorious watch that was


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]evKSJxWXl_Y[/YOUTUBE]

it's because she wasn't british, isn't it? i can't find any other reason for going with sam smith's joke of a song.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2015)

Alas, that didn't stop Madonna.


----------



## Vault (Oct 14, 2015)

We are just gonna forget Alicia Keys, Jack White and Chris Cornell  the latest ones before Skyfall came out.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2015)

Their themes were better than Madonna's tho at least


----------



## Vault (Oct 14, 2015)

Im disputing this British bias theory 

But yes Smith's theme was bunk


----------



## teddy (Oct 14, 2015)

Didn't want the murican song selection to outnumber the brits for the reboot


yes, that's it


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 15, 2015)

Just 10 more days!






[YOUTUBE]nLlVQnPW1lU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Alas, that didn't stop Madonna.



Unfortunately no one did.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2015)

That's what I am talking about Tari.  I'm coming around.  I am almost okay with the idea of a female Bond after watching that!


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2015)

Its going to be funny when she gets got Rukia 

Sorry dude


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2015)

She is going to kill Waltz!


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> She is going to kill Waltz!



Its ok dude 

Accept she's going to die, most likely a throwaway dogs death. These Bond girls never get any justice


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2015)

the Bond girls dying is a motiff from the Craig era if there ever was one

she finna die


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

what does it mean that they always die these days, tho

is it a rejection of the bond girl trope?
cos they still do bond girls and have them fuck bond in the first place so idk


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2015)

Bond girls dying wasn't a thing till Craig came around


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

yeah i know
that's why i'm asking

why the change? why do they always die now


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2015)

oh

iono that's a good question, the writers/directors/creatives involved haven't really addressed it, at least from the admittedly few articles of Bond that I've read over the past 10 years.  I'm sure it's an attempt to make Bond seem more "damaged" or "flawed" or some similar shit like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2015)

Because the Bond man can't be tied down. And he's not as much a womanizer as the other bonds, he actually developing emotional connections with these chicks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

he sure as shit didn't develop emotional connections with strawberry fields from QoS or severine from skyfall 

this only really holds true for vesper


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2015)

Need to give the films a rewatch but I remember seeing chemistry with both Severine and Camille Montes.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2015)

Seydoux finna be the GOAT Bond girl; I'm joining Rukia's boycott if she dies.


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2015)

Get ready for disappointment guys 

Here you go Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Seydoux finna be the GOAT Bond girl; I'm joining Rukia's boycott if she dies.


I'm out if I can't depend on Bond.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Need to give the films a rewatch but I remember seeing chemistry with both Severine and Camille Montes.



camille montes didn't die...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

I enjoyed this interview.

[YOUTUBE]fIqNa6DY_k4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

Andrew 'Look at me i'm crazy for the sake of it' Scott? Meh.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 21, 2015)

Just 5 more days!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

What do you mean?  Two more weeks!


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2015)

Comes out in 5 days here bro


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

I love that Michael can lose 10K a hole and still pull out a cigar.  That's how I want to play golf too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

I might need to avoid this thread for a while in that case.  Thanks for the heads.


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah same here 

Oh Rukia you aren't getting off that easy. PMs, VMs, reps the full works  you aren't getting off that easy dude


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

hey vault if i didn't prebook a ticket, how long do you reckon it'll be before i can just stroll into a cinema and actually get into the next available showing 

will most places be packed for the full week?


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2015)

I mean first day would be impossible (I have tried this on like 3 separate occasions with no luck at all, spend hours going from cinema to cinema ) 2nd day you can definitely find some seats. Also depends where in London you will be watching it. Central London is a no go for obvious reasons.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

i'll be watching it in essex and counting on my hometown's population not giving a shit about movies as per 

i was literally the only person in the entire screen when i went to watch sicario there


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 21, 2015)

Are you all from London too? Wow. 

EDIT Oh, not all.

Anyway dunno where you guys are going where you can't find tickets. Not everywhere sells out entirely.

Cineworld, Odeon, Vue, even Picturehouse are all showing this.

Honestly I would recommend a cineworld card though. 

Look even wandsworth cineword is showing it 12 times on monday night alone (I'm not going to that one):



Cineworld card was the best decision I made though. I paid for the year in advance. Don't need to worry about buying tickets ever. No restrictions. Can book 3/4 films at a time.


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2015)

Ahh you might be in luck then mate. It's worth a shout just checking it out on the day to see. But I'm sure a few more people will turn up this time, it's Bond after all


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2015)

For TDKR, Inception and Avengers there was nothing everywhere was packed. Guess living pretty much in Central London does have its drawbacks


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 21, 2015)

Well I live in 'central london', but I book everything in advance so I guess I just don't notice them selling out.

Proper Central London cinemas are all Leicester Square, Piccadilly, Marble Arch, Waterloo areas though. I wouldn't recommend those cinemas anyway.

I'm closest to Chelsea cinemas, which counts as central to cineworld, but aren't really. Wandsworth & Shephards Bush are further away,  and bigger, but too crowded for me.


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2015)

I actually go to the Marble Arch one the most. It's kinda "hidden" if you know what I mean so hardly ever gets packed. Watched Skyfall there actually now thinking about it  I love the Marble Arch odeon so much, Leicester Square, never again. You are near Chelsea, no wonder the cinemas aren't filling up. Too many rich people around those parts to really care about cinema


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 21, 2015)

*5 days till Spectre.*

You should get a cineworld unlimited card. They do free advanced screenings for films sometimes too. Nearest cineworld to Marble Arch is Haymarket maybe. But cineworld card customers get ?5 tickets at Picturehouse Central too.

I saw the last witch hunter yesterday for example. That was an unlimited screening, not a press screening. So no embargo or anything. It wasn't good.


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2015)

I have the odeon card, Im pretty sure I have enough points for quite a few free movies by now, I never redeem them I just pile up the points.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 21, 2015)

They aren't really the same.

But I think cineworld is better.

You need to see 3 movies a month to get your money's worth.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

I read some blurbs about the film.  Nice to see that Lea Seydoux's performance is getting a lot of praise.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey it's SPECTRE,where is the white cat


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EhOlK6j3S-0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]n8dzXreAtHQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]VZt3tZQJsPo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]LusCdJpK5Cs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EclkT1UmDUg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]MWjAmfXadQg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qiFwQWv43ME[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2rEkbJRhTao[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]saIA0d1SxzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 25, 2015)

Spectre tomorrow!

Not reading reviews.

Not watching any more damn trailers Sennin.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just saw it! 

Soooo good!

Women & blacks are objects, but film is so good you can almost forgive it.

Even the song fit seamlessly into the film.

Not even the guys fake seizure in the audience could ruin the film for me (he literally just fell asleep and his wife was crying for help).

Anyway, sooo good!


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2015)

Women and blacks are objects? What


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

lol. Does Moneypenny get to do anything besides shaving Bond and shoot him off a train this time?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2015)

The few (3) women in the film are either useless or are things Bond uses.

Only black guy I could see was a nameless 'driving miss daisy' driver with no lines. Only other black person was Moneypenny who was merely [see above].

But anyway, sooo good!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

"Take the bloody shot!"

(Almost kills Bond.)


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2015)

She does even less here sadly, but she's still funny.

Film was fun, stylish, action packed, and seemed kinda 'classic'.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

Two weeks away.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2015)

It's very distasteful how you felt the need to mention blacks just because there were only 2. How about other films with 2 less developed black characters I don't see you mouthing off about how black were under-utilised. Tell us how many Mexicans were objects  gtfo with that shit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

Eight years in Tari finally slips up.  Have discovered another bigot.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2015)

...what?

I'm black and I don't like that only 2 blacks in the film weren't used well.

But the film was good besides that.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2015)

Nah man no need to start race wars when there is no need for it. How many minorities have been underdeveloped in these films? Just because they're black you suddenly care now  double standards like that do not help anything at all.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2015)

Vault said:


> Nah man no need to start race wars when there is no need for it. How many minorities have been underdeveloped in these films? Just because their black you suddenly care now  double standards like that do not help anything at all.


Shame on you Tari.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 26, 2015)

I knew Tari a racist smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm with Vault on this one. That was quite unnecessary .

Happy to hear the film delivered though.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2015)

After the way they've hyped up Seydoux, I'mma be disappointed if she doesn't have much presence as Tari said.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (Oct 27, 2015)

Going to see it Saturday. Trying to remain unspoiled till then is a pain. 

Sad to hear Seydoux was underused, but happy to hear she still performed well.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh wait no sorry, Lea is a big player and important. In hindsight she doesn't do much herself. But she is a good character and she was great.

She has presence for sure. She is just not very necessary or actively useful. She just a girl bond saves.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2015)

if she isn't the GOAT ...


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 27, 2015)

Saw it tonight at the IMAX and I was thoroughly impressed. I'd give it an 8/10 overall.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if she isn't the GOAT ...


----------



## Detective (Oct 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Suffice to say, I was spoiled by a friend overseas, and apparently she made it out alive by the end, and with Bond. So that is great at least.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2015)

The film is out? I definitely must see it! I am busy for the next several weekends, but I absolutely plan to see it when I have a free weekend.


----------



## Detective (Oct 27, 2015)

What fun extra-curricular activities do you partake in on the weekends, DDJ? I imagine you must be an absolute riot to be around at a social gathering. The life of a party, one might say.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2015)

Agree with DDJ.  I am spending this weekend in Dallas.  Next weekend in Kansas City.  The end of the year is a busy time.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice to say, I was spoiled by a friend overseas, and apparently she made it out alive by the end, and with Bond. So that is great at least.



*Spoiler*: __ 



You had me scurred for a second there, D.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2015)

Take that Vault!


----------



## Amanda (Oct 28, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Oh wait no sorry, Lea is a big player and important. In hindsight she doesn't do much herself. But she is a good character and she was great.
> 
> She has presence for sure. She is just not very necessary or actively useful. She just a girl bond saves.




I'll take that, I guess. 

And agreed, Vesper was the best. Still missing her... like James.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WL9-pfXUsOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 28, 2015)

Asked a few people now... what do you think of the bond theme for Spectre? Also how well do you think it tied in to the opening sequence?

The majority of people I've asked aren't keen on the song, or said they didn't likeit. A couple who have seen it said it went well with the opening sequence though, even after criticising the song itself.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 28, 2015)

I think the song  worked well in the film.

If you look at my original comment about the song, I suspected it would be better in the context of the film, and it was.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice to say, I was spoiled by a friend overseas, and apparently she made it out alive by the end, and with Bond. So that is great at least.


Vault has some serious 'splaining to do.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 30, 2015)

Did I read it right that this one has a $300 mil budget?

How the hell is Sony going to make any money off of this if they can't surpass Skyfall's take. I get it's Bond, but given the competition it's facing this winter...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2015)

so far 77% on RT


----------



## Amanda (Oct 31, 2015)

Just saw it. Liked it a lot. But Casino Royale is still my favourite of the reboot era.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They are very clear about preparing to give Daniel Craig his send-off. It will happen in the next one, I believe. There's no way that after all this they could just have him continue living the life of a 00 agent and pretend it's ok. 

But it's fine. It's been a great character arc, which has now come close to its natural closure. I just want to see Daniel's character get a happy new life away from M16, and see how they get around the problem they created by making "James Bond " be his real name and not a code name/alias.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2015)

Next Bond movie will be at a different studio other than Sony, so I wonder if they will do one more with Craig?


----------



## Amanda (Oct 31, 2015)

They need to have an explanation for why the actor changes but the name James Bond remains. To do that Craig will most likely be needed, just so that he can pass on the torch for the next 007. I can't imagine them just pretending another actor plays the same character,  not in this new era 



*Spoiler*: __ 



and with Craig's character development continuously taking him towards retirement from M16


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just do a new 007 who inexplicably is also named James Bond. Maybe this new James Bond uses the name merely as a codename to honour the original. Like bring Craig back for 1 more film, but kill him. Leading to this new Bond.

Or just a reboot of the character of "Bond" without explanation is fine honestly. I would be fine with it. That's what Bond does.

So same M, same Q, same Moneypenny, etc. But different Bond.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd like it if "James Bond" became a code name. Like, until now it has been the real name of this person who is also the M16 agent 007. But after he retires (please, don't kill him), his name stays in use for whatever reason.

It'd be fun if the next actor looked like the usual Sean Connery type Bond. In a way, this reboot arc that has movie by movie slowly reintroduced us to the old Bond characters, would in the end introduce us to Bond himself.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2015)

Dan Stevens as Bond?

(Using "The Guest" as my main reference)


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2015)

Colin Firth for next bond


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 1, 2015)

> I'd like it if "James Bond" became a code name



It was, the first Bond played an aged Bond with implications others had that name prior.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 1, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It was, the first Bond played an aged Bond with implications others had that name prior.




And as we are now watching how the Bond story started (albeit in new time continuum), it makes sense that we will see "James Bond" becoming a legacy name for the new 007s.

If the next 007 looks and acts like the young Sean Connery I'll burst with happiness.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2015)

Dan Stevens can do it.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2015)

Henry Cavill proved he can pull it off after The Man from UNCLE

Dat swagger


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Spectre*
> 
> just watched this and i was a little out of it so not currently up to offering substantive analysis but my overall impression is that it was too long, poorly structured, the premise and plot revelations were kind of weird in a bad way re: the film's attempt to connect everything to bond's childhood and a single overarching nemesis who had clearly been hastily created and didn't organically fit into bond's background, and the eye-popping budget seemed to have mostly been spent on blowing up buildings (which got pretty old)
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2015)

Luc


----------



## Matariki (Nov 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> Luc



it's not like his opinion matters


----------



## Amanda (Nov 1, 2015)

Nah, I agree that the writing wasn't as top notch as in Skyfall. The first half flowed well, but by the end it fell apart a bit. Still enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 1, 2015)

The script wasn't even done when they started shooting, so not really surprised about the writing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Just saw it. Liked it a lot. But Casino Royale is still my favourite of the reboot era.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Casino Royale is a legit top 50 film of all time candidate.  No shame in not being as good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2015)

Le Chiffre and Vesper are the best!


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2015)

Vesper


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2015)

Detective.

[YOUTUBE]s0i3p-9STCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2015)

So good


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2015)

Casino Royale is the perfect Bond film.  It really is.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2015)

The gift that keeps on giving, really.

Can't believe its been like 10 years since it came out


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2015)

Like 007 I will hve beautiful girl with me whene I see this moviee on Friday.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see this I liked Batista in GOTG so him being a henchmen in this will be fun.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Seen it. Not impressed. 

Batista is wasted and gets no lines, though the fight on the train is okay.

"Bond is a code name" is dumb and forever shall be. Just cast a new actor as normal (I mean, come on; we've have to go through this EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. they changed the actor, then) and pretend he is the same person; it's part of the tradition.

Trust me, _Spectre_ is not a film made by people terrible interested in continuity or realism. Not that Bond being a code name is realistic anyway.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 2, 2015)

tbf

it's not like he can act, so just having him fight doesn't really mean wasting him


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 2, 2015)

masamune1 said:


> Batista is wasted and gets no lines, though the fight on the train is okay.



He was an ode to old bond villain's right hand men who didn't talk, such as Oddjob and Jaws. As someone else said he can't act anyway so it's hardly wasting his "talent".


----------



## Amanda (Nov 2, 2015)

masamune1 said:


> "Bond is a code name" is dumb and forever shall be. Just cast a new actor as normal (I mean, come on; we've have to go through this EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. they changed the actor, then) and pretend he is the same person; it's part of the tradition.




[sp]In the past Bonds it worked. 

But now they're so clearly writing this James Bond person out of the story. They're finishing his character arc. Preparing his send-off from the story. 

But if and when he goes, the franchise will still need to be named "James Bond". So how keep the direction they're going to and keep the name? By separating the name from the person.

It just seems to me this is what Sam Mendes is plotting.[/sp]


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 3, 2015)

It doesn't matter what Sam Mendes is plotting or if he is- Mendes isn't in charge of the franchise. So many movies do this- the hero gets a happily ever after with a new love only for the status quo to return right back to square one in the next movie, sometimes with no explanation. Heck in this movie they only really imply (if strongly) that the two will end up together; no reason they can't break up just as Bond always does. It is FAR more believable and probable than James Bond being a code name. 

Worst case scenario, they will kill her in the first ten minutes of the sequel. More likely, she'll just be dumped off-screen, which will mean that every element of Classic Bond is now back in place.



Lucaniel said:


> tbf
> 
> it's not like he can act, so just having him fight doesn't really mean wasting him





GRIMMM said:


> He was an ode to old bond villain's right hand men who didn't talk, such as Oddjob and Jaws. As someone else said he can't act anyway so it's hardly wasting his "talent".



Those two had more menace and character traits and hints of a backstory (Oddjob is a Korean agent; Jaws a professional killer Bond knows about). They also got named in-story. Batista is just..._there_, smirking his way through the film. He doesn't even get a signature killing technique like those two had (the eye thing looked like it might be, but in the end it wasn't). 

And he was fun in GotG, so I won't say he "can't act". They could at least have given him a _couple_ of lines. If he is an ode, he is a poor one.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyway, here is my spoiler-filled review of the movie (hint- not a big fan). Oh, and spoilers:


----------



## Amanda (Nov 3, 2015)

masamune1 said:


> It doesn't matter what Sam Mendes is plotting or if he is- Mendes isn't in charge of the franchise.




He's more in charge of the franchise than you are. So if it clearly looks like the story is moving into some particular direction, then it is. Sorry that it displeases you.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (Nov 3, 2015)

Should I have used more emoticons to make the sarcasm apparent?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]u179fs7QuN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

That guy had some balls asking who the people are that actually like that movie lol


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byku-4Sl4zE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 3, 2015)

masamune1 said:


> Those two had more menace and character traits and hints of a backstory (Oddjob is a Korean agent; Jaws a professional killer Bond knows about). They also got named in-story. Batista is just..._there_, smirking his way through the film. He doesn't even get a signature killing technique like those two had (the eye thing looked like it might be, but in the end it wasn't).
> 
> And he was fun in GotG, so I won't say he "can't act". They could at least have given him a _couple_ of lines. If he is an ode, he is a poor one.



if being fun meant you could act then the cast of fast and furious would be academy award winners


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if being fun meant you could act then the cast of fast and furious would be academy award winners





So true.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2015)

> *Sam Mendes Talks Moving On From Bond After SPECTRE & The Future Of The Franchise*
> 
> Today's the big day! As Spectre opens across the US and in a host of other international territories, audiences will be treated to Daniel Craig's fourth outing as suave super-spy, James Bond. Over the last few weeks, there's been plenty of speculation about where the franchise could go afterwards, with Sony seemingly set to lose the rights, and Craig himself hinting that he's getting tired of the role. One man who won't be returning, is director Sam Mendes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Nov 6, 2015)

I'd like to see Daniel return because I frikkin love him, but I fear he really is done with the character and they need to recast. 

However, Mendes is absolutely right about there being finality at the end of Spectre. So in a way, I don't even want him to return, so the feeling of satisfaction won't get bad aftertaste.


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2015)

*Film:* Spectre
*Rating:*  / Nofucksgiven
Comments: None


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2015)

Lea Seydoux, doe

HNNNNNNNNNGH


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

I saw it and thought it was OK- lots of cool action set pieces and moments of wit and style. But everything was too underdeveloped. I kept thinking how Christoph Waltz could've been utilized a lot more effectively or how Batista is just one step short of becoming an incredibly cool henchman. He showed hints of personality, but like everything else, needed to be used in a more effective way. The main love interest was...meh...just another Bond girl who the movie kept saying was more than just another Bond girl. "On her Majesties Secret Service" also had a Bond girl who was 'the one' and it was a much better love story than this one. Like everything else, underdeveloped. 

I was entertained and loved the (visuals in the) intro, but it's just...another Bond movie, a big letdown after the awesome Skyfall. My ranking of the films,

1) From Russia with Love
2) On Her Majesties Secret Service
3) The Spy Who loved me
4) Skyfall
5) Dr. No
6) Goldmember
7) Thunderball
8) Casino Royale
9) You Only Live Twice
10) Moonraker
11) Octopussy
12) Diamonds are Forever
13) SPECTRE
14) Live and Let Die
15) For Your Eyes Only
16) Quantum of Solace
17) The Man with the Golden Gun
18) Never Say Never Again.

I haven't seen the Timothy Dalton movies or A View to a Kill (yet). I've seen the Brosnan flicks, but it's been a long time and I don't remember them well enough. But I don't dislike any of the Bond films anyway (except maybe Never Say Never Again), so Spectre being lower on the list still makes it serviceable. I'm aware that Im one of the few people who dont consider Moonraker to be one of the weakest. 

Question: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was Quantum destroyed in Quantum of Solace? If so, that was a weak finish for them and I wasn't crazy about how it was just a front for Spectre. In my opinion, Spectre and Blofield were revealed too early. I think the latter should've just had a cameo, hidden much like he was throughout the early Bond flicks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 7, 2015)

really? 

...why'd they end it like that then?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> really?
> 
> ...why'd they end it like that then?



Im presuming that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 they will reprise a plot point from "On her Majesties Secret Service", where Bond gets married and plans on retiring, but she gets murdered by Blofield. Originally that ending was supposed to take place in the beginning of the next movie, but the actor (Lazenby) said he was done playing Bond and they used that as the conclusion. If they make another sequel, they likely will go with the original plans and have it open with the death of his wife. If there isn't a sequel, at least Spectre ended with a resolution.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Im presuming that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a possibility, but wouldn't that be too repetitive? It would enter the category of remaking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

They're already entering that territory though with the use of Spectre and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Blofield.




Plus, from what I remember, the event also happened in the novels, so it can be argued as an adaptation more than a remake.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 7, 2015)

If so, then fair enough. However, what's the point of retelling it?

Mendes didn't make it easy for his successor...


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

I dunno. To be honest, I don't think there was a need to bring in Spectre and such, as Quantum was filling that role fine. I also don't think that Bond just needed a good woman in order to move on with his life either. I personally feel that the big franchises are being driven by too much nostalgia- Jurassic World, Terminator, James Bond, and probably the new Star Wars too. I'd much rather these films just make up their own ideas.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 7, 2015)

Can't disagree there. But I guess it's the logical next step. First everything had to be an adaptation, then everything had to be a sequel, and now it seems everything needs to be just recycling under the name of nostalgia. Safe money for the studios. 

If there's something they need to return to in this franchise, it's to get rid of the angsting about spies being irrelevant in the time of computer surveillance. Casino Royale was perfectly believable to me. They knew what their strong points are and concentrated on them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 7, 2015)

i hope daniel craig sticks to his principles cuz his bond is donezo

time for a new one


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

Actually, now that I think about it, the whole 'On her Majesties Secret Service" scenario already happened in "Casino Royale". Didn't he plan on quitting after falling in love with Vesper, only to come back after she died? If so, I HOPE this is not where they're going. It's one thing to borrow ideas from a previous continuity, as the Daniel Craig bond flicks have a new continuity. But to start borrowing ideas from your own continuity, or recycling ideas that you've already used from a previous continuity, then you're just desperate for content. 

Either they need a really good and different justification for why he would return, or they need to move on and try something- or someone- else.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2015)

Bond as a code name has been done before, silly it may be but it allows them to let a character find finality while still using the franchise/brand name with another person.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2015)

> pristine-but-dull


pretty much how I would describe Spectre

inferior to Skyfall in every way (even memorable action scenes) except for L?a Seydouxs hotness   

Silva >> Blofeld & C, easily


not sure if want another Craig Bond .. although if it includes more Lea in light dresses then maybe


----------



## Amanda (Nov 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, the whole 'On her Majesties Secret Service" scenario already happened in "Casino Royale". Didn't he plan on quitting after falling in love with Vesper, only to come back after she died? If so, I HOPE this is not where they're going. It's one thing to borrow ideas from a previous continuity, as the Daniel Craig bond flicks have a new continuity. But to start borrowing ideas from your own continuity, or recycling ideas that you've already used from a previous continuity, then you're just desperate for content.
> 
> Either they need a really good and different justification for why he would return, or they need to move on and try something- or someone- else.





Yes, Vesper got through James' defenses and he decided to quit... Then she died and he returned to being a broken mess. Not what I'd like to see happen again.

Besides, we have had enough angst as it is. They'd need to up it even more if that happened.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2015)

lol, maybe they just need to bring back the camp. The Marvel Movies are lighter in tone than what the comic book genre was delivering throughout the mid 2000's, so maybe Bond needs to start going that route. When "Casino Royale" was made, the darker and angsty Bond made more sense as that's what people wanted at that time (like "Batman Begins"). Now I think people want a lighter, breezier Bond. The darker Bond has run its course for this generation.

Also, random thought: It's time to be more progressive. Have Bond seduce a dude. Or maybe make Bond a...WOMAN! On a more serious note, I actually want to see a female primary antagonist. Unfortunately Eva Green has already graced the franchise, but I'm sure they can find a lady who can be deliciously over-the-top in her evil mannerisms. It would be even better if she constantly teased Bond, but never is actually seduced by him.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Question:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Quantum IS Spectre, or a branch thereof. Yes, it's retcanon.

Part of the reason they revealed things they way they did is that the studio only recently re-acquired the full film rights to the character and organization (they were given to the estate of Kevin McClory, the guy who made _Never Say Never Again_); it's possible they would have used Spectre from the beginning if they could have done so.


----------



## teddy (Nov 7, 2015)

It's official. even-numbered bond entries of this reboot suck


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 8, 2015)

Film felt like it was for F&F and Mission Impossible fans. AKA the bottom of the barrel. Can't wait until Warner Bros. gets the rights. Sony just cannot produce good films anymore.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2015)

> and Mission Impossible fans


MI5 > Spectre


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 8, 2015)

fast five, ff6, and f7 > spectre also 

mi4 > spectre also


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

Weiss said:


> MI5 > Spectre


MI5 is better than most films though.  So I'm not sure that statement counts as a negative.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> MI5 is better than most films though.  So I'm not sure that statement counts as a negative.



*Spoiler*: _The Opera!_ 



[YOUTUBE]fw6MBgOs1jU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tenma (Nov 8, 2015)

Film had a pretty decent start, but I quickly lost interest. Blofeld was pretty lame too. Lea Seydoux was sexy as hell though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2015)

I only really liked Casino Royale, seems this will bore me like QOS or Skyfall(this whole plot of taking M to a barn house in nowhere was stupid). Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

*Spectre:  B+*

It seems as if I am going to be in the minority on this one.  But so be it.  I got to see it for myself.  And I have come up with my own conclusion.  Outside forces will not sway me.

I read when I was booking my tickets that the movie was 160 minutes long.  I barely noticed.  The movie breezed by.  This wasn't like The Dark Knight Rises where I had to constantly remind myself to stop checking my watch.

I was completely engrossed.  The action was great.  The helicopter fight, the airplane chase, and the fight with Bautista.  How could anyone dislike that?

And I was curious the whole film.  What is James investigating?  How is this movie connected to the others?  One thing I really appreciate is that the film never pretends that Quantum of Solace doesn't exist.

All of the actors and characters really clicked for me as well.  I thought a couple of them could have been explored a bit more; but I consider that a minor gripe.  Daniel Craig is a great Bond.  I am going to miss him when he is gone.  And I love the Madeleine Swann character.

We talked about the song before the movie even came out.  The song isn't very good.  I don't enjoy it at all.  But the visuals for the intro were terrific.  Those tentacles were really fantastic.

The third act is definitely weak though.  Blofeld's trap for Bond is just absurd.  And even though I want Bond to retire some day. The execution here just wasn't good enough.  And it comes off as forced and unbelievable.

BACK TO THE HELICOPTER FIGHT!  I want to talk about the helicopter pilot.  I felt terrible for that guy.  I'm not convinced that he was a terrorist or even a bad guy.  Couldn't he have just been a private contractor?  Bond was hitting him first.  As far as I can tell he only fought back in self defense.  I think after Bond killed his client (the Spectre operative); Bond should have stepped back and tried to reason with him to see if he would land the helicopter.  I doubt he wanted to fly the damaged helicopter and fight at the same time.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 8, 2015)

I liked it. I don't care.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2015)

Blofeld was awful

like WTF were they thinking


& seeing C just made me ache for Sherlock season 4 even more


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

Blofeld was good until the end for me.  The conclusion to his character arc though was a failure.  The last we should have seen of him should have been when the watch bomb detonated in his face.  The climax could have focused on taking down C.  And we could have left the theater wondering about the fate of the Blofeld character.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 8, 2015)

Press tour:
Link removed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2015)

Seydoux more like Sexdoux


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

I like that she is showing a little leg.  Not crazy about the hair though.

She  looked great in Spectre.  All of the gowns looked and fit perfectly.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, at least we found out what the C stood for before the end of the film.

And that is Cunt. What a fucking cunt that character was. He sold his soul so shamelessly to Spectre, and died like a bitch.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The third act is definitely weak though.  Blofeld's trap for Bond is just absurd.  And even though I want Bond to retire some day. The execution here just wasn't good enough.  And it comes off as forced and unbelievable.
> 
> BACK TO THE HELICOPTER FIGHT!  I want to talk about the helicopter pilot.  I felt terrible for that guy.  I'm not convinced that he was a terrorist or even a bad guy.  Couldn't he have just been a private contractor?  Bond was hitting him first.  As far as I can tell he only fought back in self defense.  I think after Bond killed his client (the Spectre operative); Bond should have stepped back and tried to reason with him to see if he would land the helicopter.  I doubt he wanted to fly the damaged helicopter and fight at the same time.



Attacking a helicopter pilot in mid-flight above a huge crowd of people is just Bond being criminally irresponsible.

And yeah, the finale is dumb and disappointing. 



Rukia said:


> Blofeld was good until the end for me.  The conclusion to his character arc though was a failure.  The last we should have seen of him should have been when the watch bomb detonated in his face.  The climax could have focused on taking down C.  And we could have left the theater wondering about the fate of the Blofeld character.



Agreed. Something like that would have been better.

The third act was rewritten, so I can only imagine how bad the original finale was.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 8, 2015)

so like what's the deal with


*Spoiler*: __ 



"when i drill through this you will lose your balance and sight and memory of faces"
[drills]
"haha literally none of that happened and then i shot 10 of your henchmen from a distance just to underline how unaffected i was in any way"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

Good point Luc.  That is pretty unclear.  Maybe Blofeld needed to drill those areas more and permanently sever them?  Maybe he was just talking shit and trying to scare Bond?  Or maybe we the audience aren't meant to ask that question?


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 8, 2015)

He needed to drill further. It's possible the only reason he didn't was just to screw with Bond, though more likely he just didn't have the practice.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 8, 2015)

masamune1 said:


> He needed to drill further. It's possible the only reason he didn't was just to screw with Bond, though more likely he just didn't have the practice.



eh...

like, even if he needed to drill further to cause full damage...bond wasn't even fazed by it. he killed like 10 people from distance with a rifle. his eyesight was 100%. the drilling did _nothing_


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

Luc.  He got strength from Madeleine being by his side.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Luc, he's _James Bond._

It's not really much worse than, say, in _Die Another Day_ when he recovers from 18 months of imprisonment and torture in a North Korean concentration camp, followed by having a heart attack upon his release, to immediately walking it off, swimming away, waltzing into a 5 star hotel and cleaning himself up like nothing happened.

Really, if Blofeld didn't hit any important points, beyond the pain it shouldn't be too bad. Life or death situation etc. Also the brain itself feels no pain, and is complex enough that damaging (or attempting to damage) certain parts of it won't necessarily affect your performance. He was running on adrenaline and could have dealt with the aftereffects offscreen.

Frankly I was more distracted by how sensitive Blofelds' secret base was. It blew up far too easily- merely having firearms in the facility seems like a major safety hazard.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 8, 2015)

no yeah blofeld's base being entirely made out of dynamite was also hella retarded

but i think you can understand my sense of disconnection at

villain: this will do X to you!
villain: [does X]
[X doesn't happen at all]

unless it's meant to be a comedic failure (and it isn't), it's inarguably stupid

and no-one has ever accused die another day of being a decent movie


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

I couldn't figure that out Luc.  I actually wondered if maybe they intentionally hit the self destruct button at the base since they realized that Bond's escape meant it was compromised.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2015)

I think the Daniel Craig movies played all their cards too early, as we've seen it all just in this continuity alone. We've seen him betrayed, heart broken, out of shape, physically and mentally tortured. We've seen MI6 get destroyed. We've seen chess master villains who plot out every detail to ridiculous proportions. We've seen shadowy organizations who infiltrate MI6. 

The problem with "Spectre" and any subsequent sequel is that there isn't anything else they can do with Craig-Bond, outside of maybe killing him.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I couldn't figure that out Luc.  I actually wondered if maybe they intentionally hit the self destruct button at the base since they realized that Bond's escape meant it was compromised.




That's how I took it.

And the driling thing was weird. I expected there to be some explanation on how Bond cleverly escaped his fate, but apparently Blofeld just failed, or then Bond and his love for Madeleine bend reality.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2015)

My main question about Spectre right now:


*Spoiler*: _I just don't know_ 



When does this masterpiece come out on Blu Ray?


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looked pretty but had no pulse


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2015)

I liked how Spectre tied in all of Craig's Bond movies.  Also Waltz was probably the best Bond villain thus far.  The man knows how to play a terrifying foe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I liked how Spectre tied in all of Craig's Bond movies.  Also Waltz was probably the best Bond villain thus far.  The man knows how to play a terrifying foe.


Le Chiffre is the best villain.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 11, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Unsubstiated?  I tought it was pretty obvious. Does everything need to be spoonfed?
> 
> It's the drilling that made no sense.



it was in no way obvious and it's a garbage explanation 

spectre had a bunch of people working at all the desks and monitors that blofeld showed bond, as well as a bunch of equipment and prolly a lot of surveillance data coming in. even if it was compromised by bond escaping, the idea of them just instantly flipping the switch and killing all of their guys and destroying all of those valuable resources is retarded

dis pretentious apologist for mediocre movies


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 12, 2015)

Saw it tonight, I liked it.

Was funny how Bond kept asking Q for stuff to do during the movie. 

Was nice seeing the car from Skyfall make a comeback even if it was very brief.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it was in no way obvious and it's a garbage explanation
> 
> spectre had a bunch of people working at all the desks and monitors that blofeld showed bond, as well as a bunch of equipment and prolly a lot of surveillance data coming in. even if it was compromised by bond escaping, the idea of them just instantly flipping the switch and killing all of their guys and destroying all of those valuable resources is retarded
> 
> dis pretentious apologist for mediocre movies




You forgot that this movie happened in the classic silly Bond fictionland. It's a Bond cliche fest, there's really nothing to explain. 

 The over the top essentric super villain invites the hero to learn everything about his super secret HQ. The hero is tortured while his arm candy watches on in agony, the hero easily escapes and defeats the mooks. 

Boom, the HQ goes up in flames as the villain can be seen driving away in his car. 

In real world the explosion is mysterious, but in a lighthearted movie so obviously bent on using every single cliche of the genre, it's only what you'd expect.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> You forgot that this movie happened in the classic silly Bond fictionland. It's a Bond cliche fest, there's really nothing to explain.
> 
> The over the top essentric super villain invites the hero to learn everything about his super secret HQ. The hero is tortured while his arm candy watches on in agony, the hero easily escapes and defeats the mooks.
> 
> ...


"i have no actual explanation despite previously attempting to offer one, and am now pretending that there is no need for an explanation even tho i implicitly acknowledged there is...by offering one. it's just how dem movies be yo"



nah fam unless we're talking austin powers or some other kind of movie in which random shit can just happen for no reason, a whole villain base randomly exploding without any explanation like "bond planted a bomb" or "bond shot a giant explosives dump" is an obvious hole, and deserves criticism

you can twist yourself into knots trying to justify it but i think most people who aren't taking a hilariously biased approach to the movie can see different


----------



## Amanda (Nov 12, 2015)

You're trying too hard to be smart. There wasn't really anything to explain there, anyone could make the obvious connection. That's all there is to it, sorry. 

Trying to make some great criticism about is just pretentious, and distracts attention from more serious problems, such as the lack of tension in the last third of the story.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> You're trying too hard to be smart. There wasn't really anything to explain there, anyone could make the obvious connection. That's all there is to it, sorry.
> 
> Trying to make some great criticism about is just pretentious, and distracts attention from more serious problems, such as the lack of tension in the last third of the story.


so we go from "obvs they hit the self-destruct, git gud pleb, do u need to be spoonfed this?" to "they don't need to explain anything, there's no explanation" back to "it's an obvious connection" but this time with "there's no explanation" as well...which is kind of...contradictory...?

man this is hella pathetic

all i want to know is why an entire huge ass building _randomly blew up_ cuz bond shot at a _little _tiny bit of it and this weirdo is calling me "pretentious" 

how in the name of fuck is that in any way pretentious 

and who is trying to make a "great" criticism out of it?


----------



## Amanda (Nov 12, 2015)

My answer has always been the same. It's obvious enough what happened, you don't need to cry into your cereals this much about it. 

Though, it is curious that you get so vexed by this particular issue and my answer to it. Having a bad day? Or just bored?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> My answer has always been the same. It's obvious enough what happened, you don't need to cry into your cereals this much about it.
> 
> Though, it is curious that you get so vexed by this particular issue and my answer to it. Having a bad day? Or just bored?



your answer hasn't been the same tho
you're flip-flopping like a fish

cuz first u say "they obvs self destructed the base cuz it was compromised"
then i point out the number of rational reasons for why this would be a dumb thing to do 
then u flip flop to "there's nothing to explain cuz it's just that kind of movie"
and then u kind of try to have ur cake and eat it

like u would have to be pretty dumb - it's not even disingenuous at this point, it's just dumb - to not notice that these are two very different answers

i just assume at this point given your blatant lying that you're too insecure to concede but yh im bored enough to try and corner you on it


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2015)

It happened cause its a cliche/plot hole to move the storg along 

Come on bruh action films have a proud tradition of stupid shit like that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> It happened cause its a cliche/plot hole to move the storg along
> 
> Come on bruh action films have a proud tradition of stupid shit like that.



yeah 80s arnie action movies maybe

if i see that shit happening in a movie made anytime in the last 15 years, where you can generally expect movies to at least try to explain why shit is happening, then imma call it out

fuk u pasta


----------



## Slice (Nov 12, 2015)

It was really stupid.

He shoots one valve - whole complex explodes.
My face basically looked like the giogio smiley when it happened.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 12, 2015)

^ YES

fuk u pasta 

fuck u adumb


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 12, 2015)

It says something when the best scene in the movie is the tracking shot of Bond walking across the building ledges to his sniper destination right above the Day of the Dead festival. The contrast to the opening in Casino Royale shows his growth and change in demeanor across these films. But Bond's affected lack of giving a fuck really cut all the tension in the movie. On top of that, all of the action scenes were dull and by the numbers. 

I really liked the blend of the camp and serious tones, and thought the direction of the movie was interesting and beautiful. However, like what Luc said, the plot is weak as fuck. Spectre lacked a sufficient motivation besides the generic Malekith - _I do bad things_ bs. Blofield was never a threat.  There are some interesting themes about money-power that are presented but are never really developed. And really, the need to bridge all four movies together comes across and biting the shared universe stuff and is completely unnecessary.  

I dont know. I dont think it was bad, but the movie gave me no reason to care about anything. That scene on the train was like a metaphor for the film. A slow moving slog that looks pretty.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 13, 2015)

typhoon72 said:


> *It says something when the best scene in the movie is the tracking shot of Bond walking across the building ledges to his sniper destination right above the Day of the Dead festival. The contrast to the opening in Casino Royale shows his growth and change in demeanor across these films. But Bond's affected lack of giving a fuck really cut all the tension in the movie. On top of that, all of the action scenes were dull and by the numbers. *
> 
> I really liked the blend of the camp and serious tones, and thought the direction of the movie was interesting and beautiful. However, like what Luc said, the plot is weak as fuck. Spectre lacked a sufficient motivation besides the generic Malekith - _I do bad things_ bs. Blofield was never a threat.  There are some interesting themes about money-power that are presented but are never really developed. And really, the need to bridge all four movies together comes across and biting the shared universe stuff and is completely unnecessary.
> 
> I dont know. I dont think it was bad, but the movie gave me no reason to care about anything. That scene on the train was like a metaphor for the film. A slow moving slog that looks pretty.



This is spot on, summarises my thoughts exactly. Especially the bit on bold.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I saw this film, tonight (since I shall be busy on every weekend for the next several weekends), and I did enjoy it, mostly, although I do have some complaints.
> 
> When I first learned that Spectre, one of the greatest antagonists from the original film series, would return, I was very excited, and the organization seemed to be powerful and threatening in this film, but I was then very disappointed to see that the organization was defeated, and Blofeld captured, in the space of a single film. In the first film series, Spectre was an organization whose presence was very mysterious, and portrayed as a dire threat that was constantly evolving, with more information about it being revealed, gradually. Most notably, Blofeld's face was not shown for many films, and, when it was finally revealed, it was in a dramatic scene that was treated with great importance, in stark contrast to the almost casual manner in which his face was revealed only several minutes after he first appeared. I cannot believe that the way the film ended left little possibility for either Blofeld or Spectre to return again as a credible threat; why do so many film and television series seem to dislike recurring villains? There was one thing that I did like about how they portrayed Spectre, however: in the firts film series, Spectre was a fairly obvious metaphor for communism and the Soviet Union, but, now, it was a modern-day terrorist organization, so that much, at least, was well done.
> 
> ...



Fleming thought communism would be extinguished by the time the books were released, so Spectre was meant to represent fascism.

Also Bond banging hot women is awesome and is present in every incarnation of the character, why would you not enjoy that?


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 13, 2015)

On the subject of the exploding evil lair:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdtSdVop6V0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2015)

When Bond asked the mouse, "who are you working for?"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2015)

By the way.  I did actually go see Spectre a second time.  But full disclosure.  I left after Bond and Swann defeated Bautista.  I know when the film goes downhill and I felt no need to subject myself to the third act again.


----------



## Pliskin (Nov 14, 2015)

Its amazing that the same dude made Skyfall. This is like a M. Nigh Shamamalama level of quality drop. 

And there was real talent in the movie. The ligthing was beautifull, the action was delivered on spot a few times, the acting was way better than the script deserves--- Its just that the movie did not give a darn about anything happening so neither could I.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 14, 2015)

masamune1 said:


> On the subject of the exploding evil lair:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdtSdVop6V0[/YOUTUBE]



michael bay's favourite bond movie


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Michael Bay explosions at least make sense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm telling you guys.  Don't dismiss this theory.  It has to be an intentional self destruct sequence.  Spectre destroyed the base because they would no longer be able to hide it's existence after Bond escaped.

And yes.  I know that would mean a lot of Spectre agents were intentionally sacrificed.  What's your point?  Of course Blofeld doesn't care about his associates.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 14, 2015)

he does, however, care about his undoubtedly ludicrously expensive and valuable computer systems that sort surveillance information from 9 countries


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

I hope you guys don't have a negative opinion of the Daniel Craig Bond run just because you don't like this movie.  Casino Royale really is excellent.  And the Craig Bond movies are loads better than what we were getting from Pierce Brosnan (who I actually did like as Bond.)


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hope you guys don't have a negative opinion of the Daniel Craig Bond run just because you don't like this movie.  Casino Royale really is excellent.  And the Craig Bond movies are loads better than what we were getting from Pierce Brosnan (who I actually did like as Bond.)



The Last Pierce movie was really really bad but blame it on the director tbh.

Also my favorite craig one has been skyfall, no bitches forced unto us.

Is this movie really that bad? I am gonna check it out this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2015)

It's okay.  6th or 7th best Bond film probably.  It is just being held to a pretty high standard for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2015)

Just got back from seeing it was okay. Think they could have done more with waltz he is a great actor felt off off for some reason. Batista was not that good of a henchmen compared to henchmen from older movies.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2015)

Spectre is officially killing it in China.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 18, 2015)

Seen it. Its pretty good.
Better than Casino Royale. Alot better than the other two.
The C plot was weak, as well as the character, and the love between Bond and Madeline was forced, but then its a Bond movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm telling you guys.  Don't dismiss this theory.  It has to be an intentional self destruct sequence.  Spectre destroyed the base because they would no longer be able to hide it's existence after Bond escaped.
> 
> And yes.  I know that would mean a lot of Spectre agents were intentionally sacrificed.  What's your point?  Of course Blofeld doesn't care about his associates.



Even if that was true (and it's still pretty weak, unsatisfying explanation), the fact that they didn't bother showing it is bad enough to undermine it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 18, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Seen it. Its pretty good.
> *Better than Casino Royale.* Alot better than the other two.
> The C plot was weak, as well as the character, and the love between Bond and Madeline was forced, but then its a Bond movie.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2015)

This film was kinda garbage I'm fucking disappointed. All the castings were wasted including Lea  what a forgettable film. Instead of building on Skyfall they completely decided to go a completely different and bullshit direction. Everyone was underwhelming. I only watched this off the strength of Skyfall expecting something spectacular but this was a fucking dud. I enjoyed nothing about this film. The DB11 meant to be an iconic vehicle comes and goes in like 20 minutes without doing anything spectacular instead it's a copy pasta of the 5 wow don't even get me started on Bellucci, Hinx and Waltz


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6JFUWgiGwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Nov 18, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Just got back from seeing it was okay. Think they could have done more with waltz he is a great actor felt off off for some reason. Batista was not that good of a henchmen compared to henchmen from older movies.




I fear Waltz is going the Johnny Depp way and getting stuck in one character. Please don't let it happen.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 18, 2015)

It already happened.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2015)

**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2015)

Those images make me want to see it again.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 26, 2015)

Lea best Waifu


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2015)

this movie disrespected the memory of Vesper


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2015)

I disagree.  I thought it paid homage to her.  Bond's reaction to her video interrogation proves that he isn't over what happened to her.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2015)

sure sure, but I'm talking about how disappointing Bond's relationship with Swann was

as little time as they spent together and all of a sudden she's someone he's willing to abandon his life as an assassin for?

makes his dedication to Vesper look worse in retrospect


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2015)

Well he's been through a lot more despair since then.  Bond wanting to hang it up is completely logical.

But I agree that the movie needed a couple more scenes to make their relationship more credible.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2015)

I hope Felix got Bellucci out okay


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2015)

Only if C allowed it.  Because he definitely found out about that operation.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2015)

tbf neither she nor Bond seemed to really care about her safety that much, seeing as how after the first of what they assumed would be multiple assassination attempts they immediately decided to have sex






eh, I'm sure she's fine


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Well he's been through a lot more despair since then.  Bond wanting to hang it up is completely logical.
> 
> But I agree that the movie needed a couple more scenes to make their relationship more credible.



Thats the biggest problem the movie has in general.

Its pretty long but during every single sub plot it constantly feels like it needs a bit more to make it work.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 4, 2015)

Blofield looks so kawaii


----------



## Jay. (Dec 5, 2015)

I enjoyed it.

But could have put more stuff into the story.

Oberhauser's motives were pretty dull tbh. But good acting and impressive cinematography. Definately something you should watch in cinema.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Zv-w0zPSsTs[/YOUTUBE]

Unused Bond theme


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]i6WO8Dcxr4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2015)

the octopus erotica in that title sequence really weirded me out


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the octopus erotica in that title sequence really weirded me out



Yeah.... I was like "Am I the only one watching in this audience that realizes that shit is basically tentacle hentai!?" when I first saw it.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]i6WO8Dcxr4s[/YOUTUBE]



I am glad that Sam Smith provided the theme song


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2015)

Jay. said:


> I am glad that Sam Smith provided the theme song



Quick, everyone run away from Jay's monstrous sense of taste


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2015)

How is this movie compared to skyfall?

Raoul Silva set the bar rather high for a bond villian IMO.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2015)

Skyfall > Spectre

I liked the latter's intro, by the way. I also prefer Radiohead's theme to Smith's. 

This reminds me of another time when they went with the wrong Bond theme: choosing Cheryl Crow's theme over k.d. Lang's "Surrender" for Tomorrow Never Dies? That was a big mistake.


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2015)

Surrender was so good


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 26, 2015)

What possibility is there of a future James Bond film having a rock or heavy metal song for its opening theme? I would very much like to see (and hear) that.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2016)

Apparently this movie was banned in India for "excessive kissing", country full of prudes.





DemonDragonJ said:


> What possibility is there of a future James Bond film having a rock or heavy metal song for its opening theme? I would very much like to see (and hear) that.



Sounds like shit tbh.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 19, 2016)

Slice said:


> Thats the biggest problem the movie has in general.
> 
> Its pretty long but during every single sub plot it constantly feels like it needs a bit more to make it work.


i can see that complaint in some

but in others it's more like those plots should've been cut out entirely


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 23, 2016)

Bautista is the only interesting thing in Spectre tbh


----------



## James Bond (Jan 24, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> Bautista is the only interesting thing in Spectre tbh



Disagree, Christoph Waltz was great considering the story had a lot of holes but the movie fell flat to me as a Bond film and trying to tie in previous movies in felt extremely forced (like why didn't they have the rings if they were part of the organisation?). I am not into spitting movies into two parts but this movie could've definitely benefited from it. The back story between Blofeld and Bond was pretty weak as well and for me at least didn't really justify Blofeld's actions towards Bond.


----------

